# Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry!



## SaturnNyne (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, all. On the advice of my HDS serial mentor, Jeff von Luxlover, I come before you today to start this Ra Clicky serial number registration thread. As of this writing, Henry has shipped the first few lights to the retailers and they should be arriving tomorrow, so we are getting close and it's time to get ready.

Here's the important information, everything else you can ignore if you like, it's just me yammering. I'll be following the same basic format used by Enzo Morocioli in his Twisty registry, so please post your information in the following format:
 
Username...................Model........#xxxx

Also, please note any pertinent details of your light, such as custom configurations, black bezels or extended buttons on non-Tacticals, etc.

If you want to be nice and try to get everything all properly lined up for me in advance, or at least close, that would be great. However, it has to be done in a monospace font like the Courier New I'll be using for the list in order to get it just right, and I don't want to scare anyone away with unnecessary complexity. If that's confusing and you don't want to go to that trouble, that's fine too, I'll take care of it. Just give me your info, hit submit, collect your patriotic "I Registered!" sticker, and you're done.

I'll probably update the list, here in the first post, more or less nightly, as required; but please no torches (either kind) and pitchforks at the castle gates if it takes a couple days to get your number listed. Of course, if I do somehow miss you, or make a mistake of any kind, please do let me know.


Thank you for your participation, and a special thank you to Luxlover (the grand master of HDS serial registration) and Enzo Morocioli (the incredibly diligent Twisty tracker). Also, a shout out to Thujone, keeper of the excellent NovaTac registry (easily the most visually stimulating serial list). Going back even further, I'd like to thank Turbodog for creating the original EDC list, Blazer for introducing the innovation of sorting by serial number, and Arcoholic for starting the thread that led to all of that. :grouphug: Truly, I am standing on the shoulders of giants.

One more thing, feel free to post a photo of your light along with the serial if you'd like. No reason we can't have a little fun here too, as long as it doesn't go too far off topic.


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​The Numbers
Total: 186
Proto:...11 (retro-styled prototype with 140C internals)
100wwCn:.10 (custom Cn with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)
100wwCT:..2 (custom CT with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)
120EDCE:.20 (EDC Executive, wider spot)
120EDCT:..8 (EDC Tactical, narrow spot)
140C:....21 (original standard Clicky, wider spot)
140CE:...13 (Clicky Executive, replaces 140C, wider spot)
140Cn:...30 (original narrow-spot Clicky)
140CT:...14 (Clicky Tactical, replaces 140Cn, narrow spot)
140Cgt:..24 (original Clicky with Guaranteed Tint, wider spot)
140CEgt:..1 (Clicky Executive with Guaranteed Tint, wider spot)
140CTgt:..1 (Clicky Tactical with Guaranteed Tint, wider spot)
170Cn:...27 (limited production 170 lm narrow-spot Clicky)
170CT:....2 (limited production 170 lm Tactical, narrow-spot)
200Cn:....2 (limited production 200 lm narrow-spot Clicky) 

CLICKY SERIAL LIST

Reima......................Proto........#2303
Dadof6.....................Proto........#2307
gswitter...................Proto........#2308
_______?...................Proto........#2310 (turbodog > HDS, returned for replacement)
mikes1.....................Proto........#2319
kromeke....................Proto........#2321
jojobos....................Proto-SE......#2338
gottawearshades............Proto........#2376
turbodog...................Proto........#2417
______________?............Proto........#2599 (gottawearshades > HDS, replaced)
karlthev...................Proto........#low?
Nekolf.....................170Cn........#5014
christrose.................170Cn........#5094
wolverine1.................140Cgt.......#5152
luxlover...................140C.........#5155
sorgun.....................140Cgt.......#5160 (stolen from sorgun in Thailand, 2009-03-04)
Dadof6.....................170Cn........#5169
9volt......................140C.........#5176 (Reima > 9volt)
PoliceScannerMan...........170Cn........#5177 (HDS Systems > PoliceScannerMan)
wrencher...................140Cn........#5184
gottwearshades.............140Cgt.......#5199
tz1m3......................140Cgt.......#5213
Dead_Nuts..................140Cgt.......#5215
Lingette...................140C.........#5219
Flyhigh....................140Cgt.......#5234
m16a.......................140C.........#5246
Not So Bright..............140Cn........#5265
gadgetnerd.................140Cn........#5269
AILL.......................140Cn........#5271 (? > AILL, purchased on MP)
kid9p......................170Cn........#5272
jeckyll....................140Cn........#5280
mountain_gav...............140C.........#5285
snoody.....................140Cgt.......#5287
mottom123..................140Cn........#5293
____________?..............140Cgt.......#5308 (Kamakazikev24 > HDS, returned)
zenas......................140Cgt.......#5310
veleno.....................140Cgt.......#5314
flummoxed..................140Cn........#5316
Grillmasterp...............140C.........#5317
wolverine1.................140C.........#5319
mikes1.....................140Cn........#5337
HoopleHead.................140Cn........#5342
Not So Bright..............140C.........#5346
Rob........................140C.........#5350
herrgurka..................140Cn........#5355
__________?................140C.........#5358 (youreacrab > ??)
grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5365
SaturnNyne.................140Cgt.......#5366
tpchan.....................140C.........#5375
discoverEDC................140C.........#5377 (switched to hi-CRI SSC, HDS recalibrated)
Henk_Lu....................140C.........#5382 (140C replaced with 140C(E), same serial)
gottwearshades.............140Cn........#5383
grinsekatz.................140C.........#5386
Enzo Morocioli.............170Cn........#5503
Jimmy1970..................140Cn........#5595 (TITAN > Jimmy1970)
grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5601
Gladius....................140Cn........#5615
super-61-..................140Cn........#5643
Fairway1...................140Cgt.......#5667
Nyctophiliac...............140Cgt.......#5673 (andyross > Nyctophiliac)
grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#5676
Emscherpirat...............140Cn........#5689
XD9........................140CE........#5693
Callmaster.................140CEgt......#5695
Cave Dave..................100wwCn......#5718
Callmaster.................170Cn........#5728
smopoim86..................140CE........#5736
Dyeman12...................140Cn........#5758
Cave Dave..................170Cn........#5775
coloradogps................170Cn........#5790
prime77....................140C.........#5792 (replacement)
griz.......................100wwCn......#5806
divine.....................100wwCn......#5813
rdg178.....................170Cn........#5844
Flyhigh....................170Cn........#5847
Goatee : )>................100wwCn......#5851
PoliceScannerMan...........140Cn........#5861
strideredc.................140Cn........#5870
Strauss....................100wwCn......#5891
Andyft21...................140C.........#5910
Ratton.....................170Cn........#5912
kb2mh......................140Cn........#5922
pete55555..................140Cgt.......#5939
orcinus....................170Cn........#5950
ecallahan..................140C.........#5952
grateful1..................140Cgt.......#5986
dagored....................140Cn........#5989 (eljuez > Goatee > dagored)
_____________?.............140Cn........#5993 (Enzo Morocioli > HDS, exchanged for 140CT)
karlthev...................140Cgt.......#immaterial
AILL.......................140Cgt.......#6006 (Goatee > AILL)
Moka.......................140Cn........#6008
mwaldron...................100wwCn......#6012 (Enzo Morocioli > mwaldron)
The Sun....................140C.........#6024 (Sledhead > The Sun)
The Coach..................140Cn........#6042
shomie911..................140Cn........#6047
flummoxed..................170Cn........#6048
Gary007....................140C.........#6049
Polar Light................140Cn........#6078
tricker....................140Cn........#6082
grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#6099
Mike D.....................140Cgt.......#6105 (dtsoll > camaro09 > Mike D)
PoliceScannerMan...........140Cgt.......#6107 (Upgraded to high CRI 93 SSC by Milky)
MeLLo JeLLo................140Cgt.......#6110
turbodog...................170Cn........#6115
Lingette...................140Cn........#6117
MMFEDGAR...................140C.........#6122
______?....................140C.........#6125 (Prime77 > HDS, exchanged)
_______?...................170Cn........#6130 (turbodog > HDS, exchanged)
Optik49....................140Cgt.......#6133
Griz.......................140Cn........#6149
griz.......................120EDCT......#6509
sappyg.....................120EDCT......#6535
Nocam......................120EDCT......#6550
Mike D.....................120EDCT......#6586
Ralls......................120EDCT......#6594
DucS2R.....................120EDCT......#6615
Prime77....................120EDCT......#6632
luxlover...................120EDCT......#6661
Ritch......................120EDCE......#6734
sappyg.....................120EDCE......#6737
bigfoot....................120EDCE......#6740
faco.......................120EDCE......#6744
streetmaster...............120EDCE......#6750
Lumenz.....................140CE........#6767
oldpal.....................120EDCE......#6786
rhpdchief..................120EDCE......#6788
Spypro.....................120EDCE......#6792
MBKrPeter50................120EDCE......#6814
Fairway1...................120EDCE......#6893
rverdi.....................120EDCE......#6898 (w/Novatac pocket clip)
griz.......................120EDCE......#6902
paintballdad...............120EDCE......#6934
lrp........................120EDCE......#6969
sygyzy.....................120EDCE......#6970
dagored....................120EDCE......#6977 (Ralls > dagored)
Jimbo-Coolie...............120EDCE......#7017
Dead_Nuts..................170Cn........#7109 (Exec. w/black Ti bezel, black clip)
Henk_Lu....................170Cn........#7136 (Cc170nCtbBFE: Exec, blk Ti bezel, blk clip)
Aepoc......................100wwCT......#7156
GTP........................170Cn........#7164 (Crenelated black Ti bezel, flush button)
Strauss....................140CT........#7216
Fairway1...................100wwCn......#7233 (Exec. w/black bezel, black clip)
Civic77....................140CT........#7283
hurricane..................140CT........#7285
pete55555..................140CTgt......#7286 (Tactical w/flat switch & custom GT option)
XD9........................140CT........#7287
Enzo Morocioli.............140CT........#7289
mendhammarsh...............170Cn........#7297 (Cc170nCsbBRT)
eljuez.....................170CT........#7302
mwaldron...................140CT........#7362
fitzDaug...................140CT........#7365
BRO........................170CT........#7384
SaturnNyne.................100wwCT......#7388
Rob........................170Cn........#7389 (Cc170nCsbBFE: 170Cn w/blk bezel & clip)
Bullfrog...................140CT........#7423
270winchester..............140CT........#742x
Dead_Nuts..................140CT........#7431
gsxrac.....................140CT........#7449
jagr.......................100wwCn......#7460
ecallahan..................100wwCn......#7464 (black bezel, flat switch)
Planenutok.................140CT........#7500
Frenchyled.................170Cn........#7730 (Executive, Silver TI Bezel, Silver Clip)
mobenzowner................120EDCE......#8029
Fairway1...................120EDCE......#8073 (Strauss > Fairway1)
rickdm.....................120EDCE......#8294
wadus......................140CE........#8360
BRO (Big Red One)..........140CE........#8366
Sweeperdk..................140CE........#8429
Ritch......................140CE........#8450 (Exec. w/narrow-spot, raised button)
Dead_Nuts..................200Cn........#8451 (Tact. w/SS bezel and raised button)
fltundra...................140CE........#8452 (Cc140wCssBFE: 140CE w/blk clip)
safd.......................140Cgt.......#8463
Stumpy.....................140CE........#8479
daberti....................140CE........#8481
CaNo.......................140CT........#8535 (Cc140nCssSFT: Tact, silv bezel & clip, flush tail)
phoenix.stu................140CE........#8543
Willieboy..................140CT........#8579 (Stainless bezel)
Fairway1...................170Cn........#8581
briteflite.................140CE........#8612
jefft......................140CE........#8615
daberti....................170Cn........#8659
gottwearshades.............170Cn........#8695
Callmaster.................200Cn........#8727
gsm........................170Cn........#xxxx (smooth bezel, no numbers)
mikes1.....................170Cn........#9243 (black stainless bezel, black clip)
Theatre Booth Guy..........100wwCn......#9313 (Cc100nwwCsbBFE)
sorgun.....................170Cn........#9335 (Cc170nCsbBFE, blk st.bezel+clip, flush)


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay!!

Enzo Morocioli...............140Cn........#5993


----------



## luxlover (Nov 16, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Thank you Saturn for doing our Clicky community this deed. I also thank Enzo for his management skills in the Twisty Registry. The show must go on.

Please follow Saturn's sample format when you enter your username, model and serial number, so that he can enter your information _expeditiously_.

 Yippy, yappy, yahooy!!! [/SIZE] Happy days are here again![SIZE=+1]

[/SIZE] luxlover...................140C.........#5155


----------



## luxlover (Nov 16, 2008)

Not So Bright and handsfull,
We are expecting the two of you to report in STAT, since you are the only two who will be getting 140C lights in Henry's first Unique Titanium shipment.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 16, 2008)

Y not just use google docs?
Saves you all the trouble in formating, and you can make a duplicate public document so people can add in their lights/serial themselves.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 16, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> Y not just use google docs?


We are but simple flashlight fiends, we like our more sociable registries. If everything is compiled in a simple, effective, and efficient online document, how will everyone post photos of their lights, brag about being the first or getting a particularly cool number, and drag things off topic? It was good enough for our forefathers (Luxlover) and it's good enough for us. :candle:


----------



## tebore (Nov 16, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> Y not just use google docs?
> Saves you all the trouble in formating, and you can make a duplicate public document so people can add in their lights/serial themselves.



Takes all the fun out of it. 

Plus it's very easy to wipe it out.


----------



## luxlover (Nov 16, 2008)

tebore said:


> Takes all the fun out of it. Plus it's very easy to wipe it out.


How true on both accounts! I'm more concerned about those who have free access to the list who are on "the competition's" side sabotaging the list.

For security purposes, it is best that we keep this operation on a "Confidential Clearance" basis! Hush hush, and all that good stuff!  

Jeff


----------



## m16a (Nov 16, 2008)

edit


----------



## luxlover (Nov 16, 2008)

m16a said:


> You can be sure I am in on the party!
> 
> If you ever need a hand with the registry, let me know and I will try my best to do so.
> 
> m16a...............140C........#????


Welcome to the party, Agent 140C*#6*!


----------



## tricker (Nov 16, 2008)

Tricker...............140Cn........#????


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 16, 2008)

m16a: Thanks for your support, I appreciate the offer. Due to some extremely complex behind-the-scenes orchestration, I actually already have some henchmen waiting in the wings in case I falter in the task, but I'm happy to add you to the list of the willing. :thumbsup:

Also, I'm glad you reminded me... I'm a little late, but I just added myself to your D10 registry, as I'd been meaning to for a while.

And to everyone, thank you for your enthusiasm. I can't wait to actually be able to get the list started!


----------



## turbodog (Nov 17, 2008)

turbodog...............140c......2310-prototype


----------



## kromeke (Nov 17, 2008)

kromeke......140c......2321 Ra clicky prototype, black anodize.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you, turbodog; the list is now officially underway! Congratulations on being the first registration!  

I did alter your format a little bit, I've decided to list the prototypes as their own model rather than just naming them by their shared internals. One thing I wonder though: since both the prototypes and production Clickies will be serialed and use the same number format, is there the possibility we'll have duplicate numbers between them at some point? Or are the numbers assigned to the protos as if they're just a part of the production Clicky line? I'll have to look into that. If there's the chance of duplication, I may be forced to break them into two separate lists.


Ah, kromeke has found his way over too! Thank you, I'll get you added right away.


----------



## Not So Bright (Nov 17, 2008)

Not So Bright........140C........5346


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 17, 2008)

Not So Bright said:


> Not So Bright........140C........5346


And already our first production Clicky!! Thank you and congratulations, Not So Bright. Can we get some photos since you've won the race?


----------



## karlthev (Nov 17, 2008)

Proto...low serial number.:wave:

Karl


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Karl :wave:
I see in the Clicky thread that you have indeed received yours, so I'll go ahead and put it up... even though your light is apparently a man of mystery... any hints as to just how low though?


----------



## luxlover (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anybody seen our colleague _handsfull_, who was second on Russtang's 140C list? He should have his light by now....unless he resides outside of the USA! Or maybe he and his Clicky are getting acquainted! :naughty:


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 17, 2008)

Y so many registered serials here already but not even 1 user image?


----------



## Kid9P (Nov 17, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> Y so many registered serials here already but not even 1 user image?


 

I AGREE....come on guys....post em if you got em


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 17, 2008)

Since Henry has now stated that all prototypes are actually black, despite earlier announcements of them being HA-Natural, I've removed the "black variant" note. Sorry, Kromeke...

And as others have said, photos would certainly be welcome here!


----------



## tebore (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if the serials are sequential and if the serials between the protos and the productions are in the same pool or separate.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Nov 17, 2008)

HDS Systems..............170Cn.........#5177

It worked great this weekend for route finding down a rugged ridge.

Henry.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 17, 2008)

Good to see you here, Henry. And I'm glad to see you've also received your Clicky!  Thanks for registering (and for your other contributions to this), and congratulations on being the first (only?) 170 too... :thumbsup:


----------



## gswitter (Nov 17, 2008)

gswitter...................Proto........#2308


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 18, 2008)

gswitter, you deserve some kind of prize (but no, sorry, I don't actually have any prizes). You're the first to submit your info with dead on perfect formatting, I didn't have to change a thing. (Henry was a close second, almost exactly on.) Not that I'm bothered by having to tweak them a little, it's expected, but it does make me smile to see someone nail it.


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

Bossman,
You mentioned in a post that we should try having fun while waiting for our lights to arrive. How about a minor change to post #1.....choose a color other than black, for the actual list? This would draw attention to it more quickly than if it remained black like the rest of the post.

Jeff
A Fun Loving Guy


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> HDS Systems..............170Cn.........#5177
> 
> It worked great this weekend for route finding down a rugged ridge.
> 
> Henry


There you have it, boys and girls....."The light that gets you home."

Not only is Henry the President of the company, he is also a customer! :twothumbs


----------



## paxxus (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey! Henry stole MY light!  :naughty:

Weird numbering system there - guess I can forget about getting "007" as my serial :laughing:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 18, 2008)

luxlover said:


> How about a minor change to post #1.....choose a color other than black, for the actual list?


But if I start messing around with font colors, I might be mistaken for "that other serial collector."




paxxus said:


> Hey! Henry stole MY light!  :naughty:
> 
> Weird numbering system there - guess I can forget about getting "007" as my serial :laughing:


Ah, that would be a good one. Better put in another order when we get near 6007?


----------



## gottawearshades (Nov 18, 2008)

Wait a minute! I thought the 170-models were eliminated! How come you rate one? Even if you do own the company.




HDS_Systems said:


> HDS Systems..............170Cn.........#5177
> 
> It worked great this weekend for route finding down a rugged ridge.
> 
> Henry.


----------



## gottawearshades (Nov 18, 2008)

gottawearshades..............Proto.........#2599

Nice light, beautiful tint.


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> But if I start messing around with font colors, I might be mistaken for "that other serial collector."


Good point! How about asking him if he would like to make all of his post _basic black_? Then you could use all the tutti frutti/Rainbow Brite colors you desire! :thinking:


----------



## Reima (Nov 18, 2008)

Prototype #2303 has landed in PR.
RC


----------



## Haz (Nov 18, 2008)

gottawearshades said:


> Wait a minute! I thought the 170-models were eliminated! How come you rate one? Even if you do own the company.


 
yeah, i thought we were all equal here!


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

Reima said:


> Prototype #2303 has landed in PR.
> RC


Is your beloved wife jealous of the time you are spending "getting acquainted" with your Proto? :laughing: Does she know about the production Clicky you ordered?


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

Haz said:


> Yeah, I thought we were all equal here!


You are correct, except that Henry is a little more "equal" than the rest of us!


----------



## Reima (Nov 18, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Does she know about the production Clicky you ordered?


Nope, she won't find out until it lands in my sweaty mitts.
RC


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 18, 2008)

Seriously, still no pics? Have any of you actually got one in your hands or just got the numbers from invoices?


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

Reima said:


> Nope, she won't find out until it lands in my sweaty mitts.
> RC


Are you prepared to sleep on the couch, or with your dog Fido?


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> Seriously, still no pics? Have any of you actually got one in your hands or just got the numbers from invoices?


It sounds like a conspiracy perpetrated by our colleagues who really don't have the lights yet. I don't know the motive, but the way to be exonerated is to provide some evidence, such as a picture showing the serial number.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it's just a few mates who got a little too anxious  Knowing some of the people here, there would have been pics posted the minute they get the lights in their hands.


----------



## luxlover (Nov 18, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> I think it's just a few mates who got a little too anxious  Knowing some of the people here, there would have been pics posted the minute they get the lights in their hands.


Obviously, those who have registered a light are assuming the identities of the real members. A picture from each one who is claiming to possess a light, would be nice. I could have a picture up ten minutes after I get my light. It is not that hard to do.


----------



## grillmasterp (Nov 20, 2008)

Grillmasterp..............140C.........#5317


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 21, 2008)

grillmasterp, got you on the list. More importantly, thanks for getting those photos up in the main thread so quickly.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 21, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Hi Karl :wave:
> I see in the Clicky thread that you have indeed received yours, so I'll go ahead and put it up... even though your light is apparently a man of mystery... any hints as to just how low though?




Heh, heh, not really a man of mystery but I don't tell folks my shoe size either--I don't find these things all that important. I will say that it is an earlier number than those which you have listed so far though! :thinking: 



Karl


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.. ok Karl, I'll keep your hint in mind and possibly move you around a bit at some point, but for now I'm going to stick with Thujone's precedent.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 21, 2008)

"Thujone's precedent".... Not sure what that one is SN....Man, your either up late (you're a West Coast surfer aren't you?) or a riser much earlier than I!



Karl


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 21, 2008)

I was referring to how Thujone placed you at the bottom of his list since you didn't give him a number to sort by. I did what was easiest for me and followed his lead.

Yeah I'm up late; 4:17am here on the west coast and I'm taking care of flashlight business that I was too busy to get to earlier.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 21, 2008)

Gotcha! I had a beta for that list as I recall (Novatac "registery") and therefore, no number. As long as it works it's OK by me! 



Karl


----------



## Dadof6 (Nov 24, 2008)

Proto #2307
170 CN #5169


----------



## luxlover (Nov 24, 2008)

Dadof6 said:


> Proto #2307
> 170 CN #5169


Aah, a double whammy! Would I be nosy asking you if you also ordered a 140C and a 140Cgt, to make it _one big happy family_?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 24, 2008)

Dadof6, very nice indeed! I'd love to see a few photos of those two.


----------



## luxlover (Nov 28, 2008)

Where are the Battery Station people who have received their lights? It looks like another "conspiracy" is brewing. Don't worry Saturn, I will get to the bottom of this mystery.....

Inspector Lux


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm guessing they don't exist yet, since I'm a Battery Station people who has heard nothing about receiving the light except that it was supposed to ship out towards the beginning of this week. Unless they ship without sending notification, it seems something has gone terribly wrong indeed. Let me know if you piece this puzzle together, inspector.


----------



## m16a (Nov 29, 2008)

It is with great pride that I introduce to you my first ever HDS light. It is an extremely happy time for me to be able to finally witness the greatness and versatility of these lights first hand. I now input my Ra Clicky 140C into the registry!


m16a.......................140C.........#5246


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Nov 29, 2008)

And still no pic's......... What is wrong with you people!


----------



## karlthev (Nov 29, 2008)

Got mine. The number is immaterial--I got the optional Ti bezel with no number and will use it. Nice light. Appearance just like the twisty although (I'll guess) a tad shorter.


Karl


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 29, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Appearance just like the twisty although (I'll guess) a tad shorter.
> 
> 
> Karl



What.. no... The Clicky is longer than the Twisty.

(400th post right here, nuts)


----------



## m16a (Nov 29, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> And still no pic's......... What is wrong with you people!



I'm really sorry kamakazike, I'd post pics, but my camera is broken and currently being sent back to be warrantied.. I have it on good info that a CPF member will soon be posting some good pics, so keep an eye out for it. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info an enjoy!


----------



## karlthev (Nov 29, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> What.. no... The Clicky is longer than the Twisty.
> 
> (400th post right here, nuts)





Duh...yes of course, the twisty is a tad shorter than the clicky. Sorry about that! :green: They do look about the same otherwise to me however. Weren't there some twistry pics around here somewhere....?:thinking:


Karl


----------



## luxlover (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally!

luxlover...................140C.........#5155

Expect pictures of packaging, details and close-ups, plus first impression comments tomorrow. You sure get a lot for your money these days! :twothumbs


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 29, 2008)

m16a: Congratulations on your first HDS! I hope it serves you well and makes all your other lights feel just a little bit less adequate. :twothumbs

Karl: I got you entered. Did I remember correctly that you went for the 140Cgt?

Jeff: Glad yours made it, I know it made a bit of a side trip on its way to you. I'm looking forward to your photos and first impressions.

Edit: Also, I altered the color scheme a little to hopefully make things a little clearer. The Clickies that are, as I see it right now, neither prototype nor full production model, have been greyed to indicate their status as limited editions not currently offered for regular sale.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Nov 30, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Finally!
> 
> luxlover...................140C.........#5155
> 
> Expect pictures of packaging, details and close-ups, plus first impression comments tomorrow. You sure get a lot for your money these days! :twothumbs



At LAST! Thanks LuxLover I'am sure we will all be looking forward to that!


----------



## mikes1 (Nov 30, 2008)

mikes1.................Proto..........2319


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for registering, Mike. I'd actually already noticed that you'd received your prototype and was hoping you'd stop by here.


----------



## luxlover (Nov 30, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> At LAST! Thanks LuxLover. I'am sure we will all be looking forward to that!


Look for my Ra Clicky review, starting here..... Ra Clicky Part 5


----------



## wolverine1 (Dec 1, 2008)

wolverine1....................140Cgt.........5152

wolverine1....................140C............5319

.....................And More To Come!.............

......................... :thanks: :goodjob: :thumbsup:..................


----------



## luxlover (Dec 1, 2008)

wolverine1 said:


> wolverine1....................140Cgt.........#5152
> 
> wolverine1....................140C............#5319
> 
> ...


There should be a law against a CPF member buying so many wonderful, fabulous, mahvelous and stupendous lights.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 2, 2008)

List is all caught up to date. Also, my own Clicky arrived yesterday, 140Cgt #5366! Here it is smiling for the camera:


----------



## sorgun (Dec 2, 2008)

At last! :twothumbs

sorgun.................140Cgt.........5160

Gunnar


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, Gunnar, a Clicky has already made it all the way to Sweden? Cool. As far as I can remember seeing, you're the first to get one outside of the US or UK. Sometimes I wonder how my light usage might change if I lived that close to the arctic.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 2, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> List is all caught up to date. Also, my own Clicky arrived yesterday, 140Cgt #5366! Here it is smiling for the camera:


Nice smile! It looks happy to finally be "HOME." But why such a small smile?....108x144 pixels. Here on CPF, we are allowed an 800x800 pixel smile. Make her smile better, please. Try 800x600 pixels. Smiles are fun!

Jeff
Smile Police


----------



## luxlover (Dec 2, 2008)

sorgun said:


> At last! :twothumbs
> 
> sorgun.................140Cgt.........5160
> 
> Gunnar


Grattis, du tur svensk! Make sure that you keep her toasty warm in the winter. :wave:

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 2, 2008)

luxlover said:


> But why such a small smile?....108x144 pixels. Here on CPF, we are allowed an 800x800 pixel smile. Make her smile better, please.


Well I figured it wasn't too important since you can find the links to the larger versions in the main thread, but for your convenience I've added a link to the little photo here. Just give it a click for a bigger smile.


----------



## tpchan (Dec 2, 2008)

My Ra Clicky 140 arrived today from BatteryStation.

tpchan.....................140C.........#5375


----------



## sorgun (Dec 3, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Wow, Gunnar, a Clicky has already made it all the way to Sweden? Cool. As far as I can remember seeing, you're the first to get one outside of the US or UK. Sometimes I wonder how my light usage might change if I lived that close to the arctic.


 
I do actually work in northern Norway, above the arctic circle. This time of year there is only about one hour of daylight. Perfect conditions for a flashahol.....eh.. flashlight collector.

Gunnar


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 3, 2008)

sorgun said:


> I do actually work in northern Norway, above the arctic circle. This time of year there is only about one hour of daylight. Perfect conditions for a flashahol.....eh.. flashlight collector.


Perfect indeed! If you ever feel like getting a shot of your Clicky up there, maybe next to a "now entering arctic circle" sign or something novel and touristy like that, I'm sure many of us more equatorial collectors would get a kick out of it... At least I assume I'm not the only one who gets excited by photos of lights around the world. Just a thought. 

Thanks for all the registrations, everyone. Let's keep em coming, I know there are more Clickies out there that haven't been registered yet, especially now that BatteryStation is shipping.


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 3, 2008)

discoverEDC.....................140C.........#5377


----------



## luxlover (Dec 3, 2008)

sorgun said:


> I do actually work in northern Norway, above the arctic circle. This time of year there is only about one hour of daylight. Perfect conditions for a flashahol.....eh.. flashlight collector.
> 
> Gunnar


Would you be willing to toss your light off the edge of a high fjord during your break, to see if it is as tough as the famous Pummelled II Twisty light, and take a shot of it midair and after you retrieve it from the frigid waters? :thinking:


----------



## Rob (Dec 3, 2008)

Rob.....................140C.........#5350


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice use of those original clips, Rob!



luxlover said:


> Would you be willing to toss your light off the edge of a high fjord during your break, to see if it is as tough as the famous Pummelled II Twisty light, and take a shot of it midair and after you retrieve it from the frigid waters?


Bad Jeff! No promotion of Clicky abuse here. Although, if you'd like to run that test from the window of your apartment...


----------



## luxlover (Dec 4, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Bad Jeff! No promotion of Clicky abuse here. Although, if you'd like to run that test from the window of your apartment...


I thought of that before I wrote to Gunnar. The problem is that my apartment is only 122 feet from the ground, and that is not enough altitude to serve as a real test. A fjord is much hgher from the water than that. If my robust Clicky could make a sound after hitting the ground, it would just laugh it off and continue staying lit. I kid you not!

You also forgot that my fjord suggestion would accomplish two things at once. One is it's survivability after a sudden impact, and two is it's ability to stay waterproof after the impact. :twothumbs

Personally speaking, if I was Gunnar I wouldn't do it!


----------



## Reima (Dec 7, 2008)

Reima......................140C.........#5176


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 8, 2008)

SaturnNyne,

Thank you for noticing my post in the homemade & modified.

The operation went well and #5377 now sports a high CRI Seoul led. The post has been updated with pics.

Regards,
Walt


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the report, Walt. I'm glad to hear it went smoothly, that's a cool mod. :thumbsup: I've added a note next to your entry to reflect the change.


----------



## youreacrab (Dec 8, 2008)

youreacrab.................140C.........#5358


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey yous guyses.....
wolverine1
Rob
youreacrab
tpchan

Have you anything to say about your respective 140C Clickys?


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 9, 2008)

HoopleHead.................140Cn........#5342



*Cn* rules! :nana:


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> HoopleHead.................140Cn........#5342
> 
> *Cn* rules! :nana:


No kidding? I thought that *C* rules! :nana: :nana:

Congratulations, you are the first in the registry with a 140Cn. Now if only Saturn woke up and entered today's stars, I would be happier! 

Jeff


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 9, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Now if only Saturn woke up and entered today's stars, I would be happier!



He's out getting his weekly college education right now..


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 10, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> HoopleHead.................140Cn........#5342


 Thanks HH, it's nice to finally get all the production models represented.




HoopleHead said:


> *Cn* rules! :nana:





luxlover said:


> No kidding? I thought that *C* rules! :nana: :nana:



Now you boys quit your squabblin', this is no place for rivalries; this is where all Clicky owners come together in harmony to celebrate the similarities that bring them together. Besides, Cgt rules, just ask the price list. 



luxlover said:


> Now if only Saturn woke up and entered today's stars, I would be happier!


Please see note in first post on torches and pitchforks.




Enzo Morocioli said:


> He's out getting his weekly college education right now..


Weekly? As in not weekendly? And I actually did fall asleep afterwards... :sleepy: Now weekly sleep, that might be rather accurate.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> He's out getting his weekly college education right now..


*He's baaaack!

*


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Now you boys, quit your squabblin'. This is no place for rivalries. This is where all Clicky owners come together in harmony, to celebrate the similarities that bring them together. Besides, Cgt rules, just ask the price list.
> 
> Weekly? As in not weekendly? And I actually did fall asleep afterwards... :sleepy: Now weekly sleep, that might be rather accurate.


This didn't last too long, did it fearless leader?....."come together in harmony, to celebrate the similarities that bring them together."

You work hard maintaining this registry. Get some sleep. and be refreshed when you return to enter the next eight recipients of a Clicky. It's a dirty job, but somebody has to do it. :devil:

Jeff


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 12, 2008)

My Clicky arrived safe and sound in the UK

Thanks Russ great job

mikes1..................140Cn............#5337


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> My Clicky arrived safe and sound in the UK.
> 
> Thanks Russ, great job.
> 
> mikes1..................140Cn............#5337


Good news, Mike. I heard that the customs dudes have enjoyed playing with them, well before the recipients! Is this true?

Jeff
Agent #5155


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine arrived untouched also a lot quicker than I expected given that I did not upgrade the shipping! Russ done an amazing job and the shipping cost was just 4 bucks (other merchants should take note)

Once again thanks Russ for service others should aspire to

Mike


----------



## Nekolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Nekolf.................170Cn........#5014


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> Mine arrived untouched, and also a lot quicker than I expected given that I did not upgrade the shipping! Russ has done an amazing job, and the shipping cost was just $4 (other merchants should take note).
> 
> Once again, thanks Russ for service others should aspire to!
> 
> Mike


I am always happy to hear that our UK mates are treated well and fairly when it comes to shipping over The Pond. Four USD is surely a dirt cheap price to pay for anything going from nation to nation.

By the way, did you have your light dusted for fingerprints? :nana:

Jeff


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 13, 2008)

luxlover said:


> By the way, did you have your light dusted for fingerprints? :nana:
> 
> Jeff



No but I washed it to remove the Cooties!


----------



## luxlover (Dec 13, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> No, but I washed it to remove the Cooties!


That was funny, Mike. I don't think anybody wants to know what those blokes have handled in the course of a day. "Cooties" may be the least of your worries!!  :sick2: 

So how are the two of you "honeymooners" getting along?

Jeff


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 13, 2008)

The 140 Cn is everything I hoped it would be. The tint is to my eyes is perfect it is not blueish at all unlike my 70 Tr which is very cool. I love the beam profile its great outdoors. All in all I could not be happier

Mike


----------



## luxlover (Dec 13, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> The 140Cn is everything I hoped it would be. The tint to my eyes is perfect, it is not bluish at all unlike my 70Tr which is very cool. I love the beam profile. It's great outdoors. All in all, I could not be happier.
> 
> Mike


Mikey,
Nice testimony! I find it amazing that when I have my Twisty and Clicky on and side by side, both lights experience no tint shift.

Jeff


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 13, 2008)

Man I want one of these... Where did you guys get em? :thanks:


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 13, 2008)

gottwearshades.................140Cn........#5383


----------



## tz1m3 (Dec 13, 2008)

tz1m3......................140Cgt.......#5213


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone notice that there's hardly any sequential serials?


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 15, 2008)

gottwearshades.................140Cgt........#5199


----------



## Not So Bright (Dec 15, 2008)

Not So Bright..............140Cn........#5265


----------



## mottom123 (Dec 16, 2008)

Clicky arrived in Vienna/Austria in perfect condition. :thumbsup:

Russ, Thanks a lot

mottom123..........140Cn..........#5293


----------



## luxlover (Dec 16, 2008)

Not So Bright said:


> Not So Bright..............140Cn........#5265


Finally, your second Clicky. If I didn't read it here, I would never know about it! :shakehead :devil:  :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 16, 2008)

Dead_Nuts..................140Cgt.......#5215

This is absolutely the most beautiful beam pattern and color I have ever seen! The 'GT' was worth the extra money to me. Next to my Twisties, it looks almost incandescent in color (though in reality it is much whiter) making colors render much more true. And the beam has a perfect hotspot and a flawless transition to spill. I absolutely love this light!


----------



## wrencher (Dec 16, 2008)

wrencher..........5184......140cn


----------



## flummoxed (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered a Clicky 140Cn from Flashaholics yesterday at 3pm and it was delivered this morning at 7am(!!) 16 hours from deciding to having it in my hand! (half of which I was asleep for...) Pretty good!

flummoxed...................140Cn........#5316


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kamakazikev24. 140Cgt. SN 5308 Faulty returned to Henry. 
Will post replacement number when I get it!


----------



## snoody (Dec 17, 2008)

snoody.....................140Cgt.......#5287


----------



## zenas (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, here you go:

zenas...................140Cgt........#5310


----------



## Moka (Dec 18, 2008)

Moka.......................140Cn........#6008


----------



## turbodog (Dec 18, 2008)

turbodog.......170cn.........6130
 

Hey...

It appears I am the first in the 6xxx series. Wonder if a pattern will emerge?


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 18, 2008)

kid9p......................140Cn........#5272 :twothumbs


----------



## tricker (Dec 20, 2008)

tricker......................140Cn........#6082


----------



## herrgurka (Dec 22, 2008)

herrgurka......................140Cn........#5355 :twothumbs


----------



## dtsoll (Dec 22, 2008)

dtsoll............140Cgt.............6105


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 22, 2008)

I finally got my Clicky today! 

Henk_Lu.................140C..........#5382

Now I have to write to Henry, as I was stupid with my light already... 

Greets,

Henk


----------



## lingette (Dec 23, 2008)

Lingette.................140C..........#5219


----------



## mountain_gav (Dec 23, 2008)

mountain_gav...............140C.........#5285


----------



## grateful1 (Dec 23, 2008)

grateful1 140cgt #5986


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 23, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan............140Cgt.............6107


----------



## Reima (Dec 24, 2008)

5176 has been traded, I will leave to the new owner to register his name.
RC


----------



## eljuez (Dec 24, 2008)

#5989............140CN.


----------



## prime77 (Dec 25, 2008)

Prime77............140c.............6125




:rock:


----------



## turbodog (Dec 25, 2008)

It is me, or does the lack of model #s engraved anywhere on the light look like it will present problems down the road, especially since the bezels are swappable.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 25, 2008)

turbodog said:


> It is me, or does the lack of model #s engraved anywhere on the light look like it will present problems down the road, especially since the bezels are swappable.



This is the same issue that the Ra Twisties face. I can see how someone goes to sell a CGT and it's really a C, that would present a problem. Same with the 85Tr and 100Tr.

There are the painted marks on the inside of the PCB, but it can be rubbed off with alcohol. 

No way to tell other than careful observation.


----------



## orcinus (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's an idea for future lights (in case Henry's eavesdropping and thinks it's feasible): an easter egg "about" mode!

You execute a series of clicks or twists and the lights flashes a code indicating:
- calibration date
- clicky/twisty model
- firmware version

... or is there, perhaps, something like that already built in that i'm not aware of?


----------



## jeckyll (Dec 27, 2008)

jeckyll......................140Cn........#5280


Join the family.............


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 4, 2009)

grinsekatz.................140C.........#5386
grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5365
grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#6099


----------



## luxlover (Jan 4, 2009)

jeckyll said:


> jeckyll......................140Cn........#5280
> 
> Join the family.............


Nice family. I can see Papa Bear on the left, Mama Bear to his right, the two stepchildren next to Mama and the oldest child on the right! :twothumbs



grinsekatz said:


> grinsekatz.................140C.........#5386
> grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5365
> grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#6099


You Germans really know how to collect lights.....*ONE OF EACH*!

Jeff


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL. Well, the Ra Clicky is just the most useful and versatile light for me. :thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## luxlover (Jan 4, 2009)

grinsekatz said:


> LOL. Well, the Ra Clicky is just the most useful and versatile light for me. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alex


Alex,
Don't you mean that all three Ra Clickys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: are just the most useful and versatile lights for you? :nana:

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 4, 2009)

grinsekatz said:


> grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5365


SaturnNyne.................140Cgt.......#5366
We're neighbors! 

Very nice collection, thanks for registering them, you're a credit to the Clicky community.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 5, 2009)

So far, I'm still in the lead with high serial # 6130.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 5, 2009)

turbodog said:


> So far, I'm still in the lead with high serial # 6130.


I wish there was an award for your exhalted position, but for now all I can do is congratulate you at this auspicious occasion! :thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## sledhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Sledhead................ 140C............#6024


----------



## turbodog (Jan 6, 2009)

Would a few of you chime in and tell what color paint mark is inside your head assembly?

My 170cn has a black mark.

Might be able to determine some pattern...

List the model also...


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 6, 2009)

140Cn, Blue #5993


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 6, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Would a few of you chime in and tell what color paint mark is inside your head assembly?
> 
> My 170cn has a black mark.
> 
> Might be able to determine some pattern...


The pattern is basically as you've already observed here: black = 170, blue = 140, +white = GT. Since this has already been clearly stated by Henry, it would only be valuable to mention individual markings if you find something that is new or deviates from what we already know.



Enzo Morocioli said:


> 140Cn, Blue #5993


Please no repeat registrations, it'll only confuse things since I won't definitely notice until the final step when I actually go to put it in. In almost all cases, this leads to frustration, irritation, and some degree of anger dependent on mood, sleep patterns, and other circumstances at the time. Also, all of these have a strong positive correlation with aggression, vengefulness, and willingness to hurt feelings through an anonymous electronic medium that limits personal consequences and allows frequent opportunities for small and angry men to "embiggen" themselves at the expense of others. And we've found it can disrupt the sleeping habits of juvenile white mice. (70/80s Trivia: What makes white mice go ?)


----------



## turbodog (Jan 6, 2009)

Missed Henry's info on this.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 6, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Missed Henry's info on this.


I was going to point you to the entry for it in the Clicky Info Repository but found that it has not yet been included there.
Here you go: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2720522&postcount=434


----------



## zenas (Jan 6, 2009)

Just for info:

My Ra-140-Cgt is going back to Henry for repair. If any change in SN should occur, I'm going to post here again.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 7, 2009)

zenas said:


> Just for info:
> 
> My Ra-140-Cgt is going back to Henry for repair. If any change in SN should occur, I'm going to post here again.


Yeah, mine should be going back sometime soon too.... thanks for keeping me updated.


----------



## orcinus (Jan 8, 2009)

Reporting for duty!
orcinus....................170Cn........#5950

BTW, in case anyone was curious, the color-code paint splotch for the 170Cn is black.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 8, 2009)

orcinus said:


> Reporting for duty!
> orcinus....................170Cn........#5950
> 
> BTW, in case anyone was curious, the color-code paint splotch for the 170Cn is black.


Ante,
It's not that I don't believe that you "really" own a 170Cn, but how about a picture of the black splotch so that I can sleep well tonight? I am kidding! The best of luck with your _creme de la creme_ of Clickys.  You certainly waited long enough for it! By the way, PM reply completed.

Jeff


----------



## orcinus (Jan 8, 2009)

Per request, Ye Olde Blacke Splottche:


----------



## luxlover (Jan 8, 2009)

orcinus said:


> Per request, Ye Olde Blacke Splotche:


That sure is proof positive that your light is a 170Cn.

Yous guyses in Croatia speak that funny Olde English, huh? By the way, that elaborate pc board gives me goose bumps! It's so neat and tidy!


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 8, 2009)

_Ok I’m confused about the BTW, in case anyone was curious, the color-code paint splotch for the 170Cn is black. _
_Check out my photo I have a 140-CGT or do I? Oh my number_

Optik49 ...............140CGT.......#6133


----------



## luxlover (Jan 8, 2009)

Optik49 said:


> _Ok I’m confused about the BTW, in case anyone was curious, the color-code paint splotch for the 170Cn is black. _
> _Check out my photo I have a 140-CGT or do I? Oh my number_
> Optik49 ...............140CGT.......#6133


Yes, the splotch colors confirm a 140C series (blue) with the GT extra (white). A 170 series would have a black splotch instead of blue.

Jeff


----------



## turbodog (Jan 8, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Yes, the splotch colors confirm a 140C series (blue) with the GT extra (white). A 170 series would have a black splotch instead of blue.
> 
> Jeff



And no white, since there's not current a 170 gt model.


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I like this light so much I just sold my Novatac 120P (which I always said I would never do) and I ordered a Twisty which should be here in a day. I had to see the low red.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 8, 2009)

turbodog said:


> And no white, since there's not current a 170 GT model.


That post elaborating on my confusing post, came three mins. after mine, in the true "turbo" tradition.

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Aye, now Orcinus bears the black spot...

Very nice, Ante! And good to see some photos included too. :twothumbs


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 8, 2009)

shomie911....................SN #6047

Straight from Henry with the latest fixes.

It's absolutely perfect thus far. No problems with anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 8, 2009)

shomie911 said:


> shomie911....................SN #6047


Hi shomie, what model do you have?


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 8, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Hi shomie, what model do you have?



Oh I forgot, a shiny new 140-Cn.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 8, 2009)

Optik49 said:


> Thanks for the info, I like this light so much I just sold my Novatac 120P (which I always said I would never do) and I ordered a Twisty which should be here in a day. I had to see the low red.


OK, so we have determined that you don't keep your word....._to yourself_! Whatever you do, _don't sell the farm_! You are yet another one who has been smitten by Ra Ra Ra Sis Boom Ba Fever! 

Jeff


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 8, 2009)

:naughty:.................................................................:laughing:............


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 8, 2009)

shomie911 said:


> Oh I forgot, a shiny new 140-Cn.


Got you down. Getting your Clicky is pretty exciting, a detail slip can happen. I'm just glad that people are remembering to come register them at all!


----------



## turbodog (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll soon post my 170cn (#2) serial #.

:devil:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 9, 2009)

Turbo, did you ever know that you're my hero? You are the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 9, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Turbo, did you ever know that you're my hero? You are the wind beneath my wings.


You said that I was the wind beneath your wings!


----------



## luxlover (Jan 9, 2009)

turbodog said:


> I'll soon post my 170cn (#2) serial #.
> 
> :devil:


Nice work, turbo. Now take a rest and recover from your ordeal!  

Jeff


----------



## Strauss (Jan 9, 2009)

Just received my custom warm white Clicky yesterday....and it's amazing! Ran it through a gauntlet of tests, and she is working 100%. Mine came straight from Henry, and it looks like the little issues have been worked out as my light functions perfectly. And BTW, these warm white models are using a Osram GD emitter....and the tint is a tad bit warmer than my AMcMule 3S with the Nichia 083 

Serial number 5891


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 9, 2009)

Strauss said:


> Just received my custom warm white Clicky yesterday....and it's amazing! Ran it through a gauntlet of tests, and she is working 100%. Mine came straight from Henry, and it looks like the little issues have been worked out as my light functions perfectly. And BTW, these warm white models are using a Osram GD emitter....and the tint is a tad bit warmer than my AMcMule 3S with the Nichia 083
> 
> Serial number 5891




Ohhhhh dude.... I've got one coming myself!!!!! Your review sounds amazing! I've got a few Nichia 083 based lights that I built, so if my Warm White Clicky is anything similar, I'll be extremely happy.

Thanks for your small review! :thumbsup:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 9, 2009)

luxlover said:


> You said that I was the wind beneath your wings!


I disremember that at this time, but, if it did occur, and I'm not saying it did, it's possible I may not have been entirely not lying.



Strauss said:


> Just received my custom warm white Clicky yesterday....and it's amazing! . . . And BTW, these warm white models are using a Osram GD emitter....and the tint is a tad bit warmer than my AMcMule 3S with the Nichia 083


Congratulations, Strauss! That sounds great. You are the first registerer with a factory warm emitter and my new hero for the remainder of the day (sorry Turbo, output is dazzling, but I'll often forget it rather quickly for a pretty tint). If you feel up to some beamshots, I'd love to see them. Can you confirm that the beam for this emitter is the same as for the cool versions of the Narrow beam? I have you down as a 100Cnw since I've been told these warm models have a 70lm high and 100lm burst, is my understanding correct here? Did it come with any official model designation I might use, if it's different from what I've come up with?


----------



## Strauss (Jan 9, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Congratulations, Strauss! That sounds great. You are the first registerer with a factory warm emitter and my new hero for the remainder of the day (sorry Turbo, output is dazzling, but I'll often forget it rather quickly for a pretty tint). If you feel up to some beamshots, I'd love to see them. Can you confirm that the beam for this emitter is the same as for the cool versions of the Narrow beam? I have you down as a 100Cnw since I've been told these warm models have a 70lm high and 100lm burst, is my understanding correct here? Did it come with any official model designation I might use, if it's different from what I've come up with?


 
I can't confirm 100% that the beam is the same as the cool option as this is the only Clicky I have. But by looking at the beamshots of the cooler model, I'd say yes. I have an 85-Tr twisty and the beam from my Clicky is much smoother, while the twisty has a more pronounced hotspot. 

Henry told me that the light was ~100lm on burst, and according to my lightbox readings, he is dead on  After the 10sec, the light drops to around 70-75lm for it's high setting. Plently of output from a light this size, and the warm tint more than makes up for the slight loss in output....I am in love with this Clicky! It's what I have been searching for the last 2 years in an EDC :thumbsup:

Almost forgot, there is no special model number for my light in my paperwork that it came with. It's description from Henry himself was: Ra custom clicky 100lm warm. So your designation sounds good to me, as it is indeed ~100lm, uses the GD emitter, and is nearly as warm as the sun itself!


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 9, 2009)

Strauss said:


> I can't confirm 100% that the beam is the same as the cool option as this is the only Clicky I have. But by looking at the beamshots of the cooler model, I'd say yes. I have an 85-Tr twisty and the beam from my Clicky is much smoother, while the twisty has a more pronounced hotspot.
> 
> Henry told me that the light was ~100lm on burst, and according to my lightbox readings, he is dead on  After the 10sec, the light drops to around 70-75lm for it's high setting. Plently of output from a light this size, and the warm tint more than makes up for the slight loss in output....I am in love with this Clicky! It's what I have been searching for the last 2 years in an EDC :thumbsup:
> 
> Almost forgot, there is no special model number for my light in my paperwork that it came with. It's description from Henry himself was: Ra custom clicky 100lm warm. So your designation sounds good to me, as it is indeed ~100lm, uses the GD emitter, and is nearly as warm as the sun itself!



Wow, my Clicky 140-Cn is perfect, with a nice pure white tint, but thinking of a warm version....

I think you're going to cause me to buy another light. :mecry:

Beamshots!!! :twothumbs


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful info, Strauss. The warm version does sound like a very tempting option.


----------



## flummoxed (Jan 10, 2009)

As I type my 170-Cn is winging its way from Tucson to UK!!!

Details to follow....


----------



## :)> (Jan 10, 2009)

I just came to post the serial number for my 140GT and I have to read about custom warm tints and 170's.

Damn you guys... damn you:nana:

140CGT #6006

By the way anyone else have such a cool number?


----------



## Reima (Jan 10, 2009)

flummoxed said:


> As I type my 170-Cn is winging its way from Tucson to UK!!!
> 
> Details to follow....


Does this mean that you are the winner of the latest contest?
RC


----------



## flummoxed (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup, 8th January ..... 3am GMT!!!!!

:twothumbs


----------



## turbodog (Jan 10, 2009)

turbodog.....170cn.......6115


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 10, 2009)

flummoxed said:


> As I type my 170-Cn is winging its way from Tucson to UK!!!


Congratulations flummoxed! Glad a 170 is headed for Scotland.... Not that I'm playing favorites or anything, it's just well known fact that 170 is better than 141 for illuminating highland cattle and traversing misty moors.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 10, 2009)

flummoxed said:


> Yup, 8th January ..... 3AM GMT!!!!!
> 
> :twothumbs


Well congratulations, Highlander.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 10, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Congratulations flummoxed! Glad a 170 is headed for Scotland.... Not that I'm playing favorites or anything, it's just well known fact that 170 is better than 141 for illuminating highland cattle and traversing misty moors.


Considering that you were behaving like a a heathen yesterday, first calling turbodog your hero, and then dissing him for Strauss, is flummoxed your hero today? Just wondering! 

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 10, 2009)

It's kind of like the passing of the flag ceremony in the olympics. First Strauss hosted it, right now they're both together at the ceremony and everyone's celebrating both of them, and when the 170 arrives it will be flummoxed's turn for glory.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 10, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> It's kind of like the passing of the flag ceremony in the olympics. First Strauss hosted it, right now they're both together at the ceremony and everyone's celebrating both of them, and when the 170 arrives it will be flummoxed's turn for glory.


That sounds fair, since flummoxed's light hasn't arrived.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 10, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> It's kind of like the passing of the flag ceremony in the olympics. First Strauss hosted it, right now they're both together at the ceremony and everyone's celebrating both of them, and when the 170 arrives it will be flummoxed's turn for glory.




Then maybe I *shouldn't* speak of my 240C prototype, which is the next iteration up from 170. Tis a rare emitter indeed.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 10, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Then maybe I *shouldn't* speak of my 240C Prototype, which is the next iteration up from 170. Tis a rare emitter indeed.


I don't know about Saturn, but as it stands now.....*YOU ARE MY HERO! :buddies:
* 
Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 10, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Then maybe I *shouldn't* speak of my 240C prototype, which is the next iteration up from 170. Tis a rare emitter indeed.


And then turbo will go for the gold... Yeah let's keep that one under wraps until it's your turn again.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 10, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> And then turbo will go for the gold... Yeah let's keep that one under wraps until it's your turn again.



Time to come clean...

240... yeah right. We've got a shortage of 170s... no 240s for a looooong time.

But I do have another 170cn. It's a warranty replacement for an as-yet-undiagnosed problem with my original 170 (think I have a bad emitter actually).


----------



## flummoxed (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Saturn 

Not only will it help in the daily hunt for wayward highland cattle across those misty moors and through Highland glens, it will be invaluable for the incessant search for the Loch Ness Monster and for scaring the Haggis (Haggii?) out of the trees.

I'll keep you posted, when it arrives!!

:wave:


----------



## luxlover (Jan 11, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Time to come clean...
> 
> 240... yeah right. We've got a shortage of 170s... no 240s for a looooong time.
> 
> But I do have another 170Cn. It's a warranty replacement for an as-yet-undiagnosed problem with my original 170 (think I have a bad emitter actually).


Do you know what happens to people who lie to their friends? If not, read Pinocchio! 

Even the super duper 170Cns are plagued with similar problems as the lowly/poorman's 140 series, huh? I am happy that your replacement is running at 110%.  



flummoxed said:


> Thanks Saturn
> 
> Not only will it help in the daily hunt for wayward highland cattle across those misty moors and through Highland glens, it will be highly valuable for the incessant search for the Loch Ness Monster and for scaring the Haggis (Haggii?) out of the trees.
> 
> ...


You Scotsman have all kinds of monsters living amongst you. I wish we had such adventure here in Crooklyn NY. :devil:

I heard that Loch Ness is pretty deep, which will be no problem for your Clicky.  

Jeff


----------



## 9volt (Jan 11, 2009)

9volt......................140C.........#5176


----------



## The Coach (Jan 12, 2009)

The Coach...................140Cn........#6042


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 12, 2009)

just arrived 20 min ago!

Gary007..........Ra-140-C......#6049


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 12, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan...................140Cn........#5861


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 13, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli.............100WWCN......#6012


----------



## Moka (Jan 13, 2009)

Edited my first post here with my ser# but in the interest of being a public nuisance... 

Like Shomie my is straight from Henry, and no issues whatsoever, gonna do my runtime tests I said I'd do over the next few days... When I can actually put this thing down for 1hr+ =P


Moka.......................140Cn........#6008


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok got it all updated. I've switched the model designation for the warm versions to 100ww-Cn, since that seems to be the official one from Henry, though I don't like the break from consistency and unnecessary, awkward length of it. Enzo has told me that the internal designation on the warmies is yellow (because it's warm or because that's the 100lm indicator for the Twisties?), so I wanted to make yellow their color code on the list, but there's no yellow dark enough to show up on this light background so it will have to stick with the deep red.




turbodog said:


> But I do have another 170cn. It's a warranty replacement for an as-yet-undiagnosed problem with my original 170 (think I have a bad emitter actually).


Ah so it's a replacement, you're not just going for a matched pair. I'll have to update the entry for your first one.



flummoxed said:


> Not only will it help in the daily hunt for wayward highland cattle across those misty moors and through Highland glens, it will be invaluable for the incessant search for the Loch Ness Monster and for scaring the Haggis (Haggii?) out of the trees.


I always thought that haggii know no fear and are best dealt with by leaving them in the dark and trying hard not to think about them.



Gary007 said:


> just arrived 20 min ago!
> 
> Gary007..........Ra-140-C......#6049


Nice serial photo, Gary, thanks for including that.


----------



## flummoxed (Jan 16, 2009)

Ra 170-Cn arrived this morning... quicker than I expected!

flummoxed...................170Cn........#6048


Its just about as bright as my Nitecore Extreme and a little brighter than my TK10. Just what I had hoped. Lightmeter set-up is a bit Heath Robinson but meets my needs , for comparison. Must think about a Spring sale..


Did a runtime test on the 140Cn. Dropped a level after 65 minutes on a black AW ICR 123: looks about average for these ones? Will do the same with the 170 soon to compare.




SaturnNyne: the thought of what they contain makes Haggis scary.... hence the reason for Whisky....:twothumbs


----------



## Griz (Jan 16, 2009)

My clicky arrived yesterday. Very nice tint on this one.

Griz.......................140Cn........#6149


----------



## kb2mh (Jan 16, 2009)

kb2mh...................140cn........#5922


----------



## pete55555 (Jan 16, 2009)

pete55555.........140CGT........5939


----------



## Ratton (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi There,

I was at the Shot Show yesterday and won the lottery!!! I stopped by to see Henry and I asked him what his favorite Clicky was and he said _"the one in his pocket"_, so I said to him it must be a 170 and he said _"yes it was"_. Then he went on to say that he had brought two 170's along to sell, one slightly used that he had carried for awhile and a brand new one.

I couldn't resist the temptation, so I am now the proud owner of a new *Ra Clicky 170-Cn, serial number 5912. *

I now must read up on how to program this baby as I will be taking it to the CPF party/get together Saturday night.

CYA!!!!!...... Ratton


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 17, 2009)

flummoxed said:


> Ra 170-Cn arrived this morning... quicker than I expected!


Very nice, that really was pretty quick. Looking forward to that runtime test (maybe you've already done it, I'm a little behind on my reading).




Ratton said:


> Then he went on to say that he had brought two 170's along to sell, one slightly used that he had carried for awhile and a brand new one.


Interesting! Very good luck on your part, congratulations. Did you take the new or the used?


----------



## lingette (Jan 17, 2009)

Lingette...................140cn........#6117


----------



## *PS* (Jan 20, 2009)

Gladius...............140Cn........#5615


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 20, 2009)

#5177 went from Henry's pocket to mine.


----------



## :)> (Jan 20, 2009)

2 More for Goatee... 5851 and 5989

One of them is very warm a special edition if you will:naughty:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 20, 2009)

:)> said:


> 2 More for Goatee... 5851 and 5989
> 
> One of them is very warm a special edition if you will:naughty:



Sure is, but mines brighter.


----------



## :)> (Jan 20, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Sure is, but mines brighter.


 
:laughing:

I am still seeing spots from when you shined the all powerful 170CN at the ceiling. I wish that I got to Henry 1st and now I am jealous brother.


----------



## Moka (Jan 20, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Sure is, but mines brighter.


 
Lucky Sod... :nana:


----------



## MMFEDGAR (Jan 20, 2009)

140c....................MMFEDGAR.....................#6122


----------



## Polar Light (Jan 21, 2009)

Polar Light..................140Cn........#6078


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 21, 2009)

Clicky News
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2798096#post2798096


----------



## veleno (Jan 21, 2009)

veleno...........140 Cgt............ #5314


----------



## strideredc (Jan 21, 2009)

strideredc..........cn...... 5870...................

very very white................................


----------



## ecallahan (Jan 22, 2009)

ecallahan...................140c.........#5952


----------



## dyeman12 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dyeman12...................140Cn........#5758

No flicker on low or any other setting
Tail cap nice and strait
Bezel nicely centered
Very pleasing color
Minor hickeys in the anodizing - no biggie

Paid full price a day before the new lineup came out, but I have no problem with a few extra bucks going to someone with as good a reputation as Henry. Thanks for an outstanding product!


----------



## luxlover (Jan 23, 2009)

dyeman12 said:


> Dyeman12...................140Cn........#5758
> 
> No flicker on low or any other setting
> Tail cap nice and straight
> ...


Welcome to CPF and the wacky world of Ra lights. Nice sexy shot of your new arrival. Nice backdrop for the shot. What is it?





 You lucky dawg. Somebody was kissing your light and left hickies?  I can understand why. She's so pretty! 

Enjoy the light and CPF. Don't be a stranger. Post here often.
 
Jeff


----------



## The Sun (Jan 23, 2009)

sledhead said:


> Sledhead................ 140C............#6024


 
traded Sledhead for this one. Please transfer to me...Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Jan 24, 2009)

dyeman12 said:


> Dyeman12...................140Cn........#5758
> 
> No flicker on low or any other setting
> Tail cap nice and strait
> ...


 
where'd ya get that clip?


----------



## dyeman12 (Jan 24, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Welcome to CPF and the wacky world of Ra lights. Nice sexy shot of your new arrival. Nice backdrop for the shot. What is it?


LuxLover - Thanks for the welcome. Been reading the threads for a while and I like this forum's style. Tons of good info. As for the back drop, it's a Uchida cutting mat in black opaque. 



The Sun said:


> where'd ya get that clip?


Sun - I ordered the Arc clip from Lighthound about a day after ordering the light from the BatteryStation about a week ago. I sent an email to RaLights (Henry) to get it strait from the source, but now understand he was most likely pretty busy with rolling out the new lineup of Clickies. What was nice is that both packages arrived on the same day, so I was able to do a little dremel work to put the black clip on. I am on the prowl for some SS torx or allen 4x40 button heads to replace the phillip heads. And if I can find them in a blackened stainless, that would be the ticket! At least the two phillip heads lined up pretty nice.






- My apology for getting off topic - please move if needed.


----------



## The Sun (Jan 25, 2009)

dyeman12 said:


> LuxLover -
> 
> Sun - I ordered the Arc clip from Lighthound about a day after ordering the light from the BatteryStation about a week ago.


 
thanks, i figured you modified an Arc clip. i thought maybe someone was allready crankin out some pre-spaced clips. looks great, i'm gonna have to dirve over to lighthound and get on that Monday


----------



## Flyhigh (Jan 25, 2009)

140 CGT #5234 

Love the light but having a hard time loving the Clip...


----------



## luxlover (Jan 25, 2009)

dyeman12 said:


> As for the back drop, it's a Uchida cutting mat in black opaque.


I never knew such a board existed. It looks very practical, and is a nice background for a Clicky photo-op session! 

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok got everything updated. Sorry for the delay, I've been away for a while... When I saw the news about the restructuring of the Clicky lineup, I threw my hands in the hair and exclaimed, "crikey!" In doing so, I knocked my chair over backwards, fell out my window, and landed on the top of a passing freight train, with amnesia. I rode the rails for two days, learning all I could from the hobos I found in my company, and then stowed away upon a freighter by posing as a bag of tangerines. Fortunately, I was able to entertain myself on my sea journey by reading the scraps of newspaper I found being used as packing material in nearby crates, thanks to the 140Cgt I found in my pocket, which I slowly learned how to use again. I never did discover the name of the island I ended up on, I spent only a day there before, driven by hazy returning memories of my past, I seized command of a visiting pirate ship and sailed for home. And here I am, and the registry is all up to date and ready to go. Next step, figure out how I'm going to deal with the complete elimination of current of naming formats and introduction of four new ones that contain 0% helpful output information and 100% ridiculous marketing. :shakehead




PoliceScannerMan said:


> #5177 went from Henry's pocket to mine.


A nice score! Too bad Henry doesn't have a light registered now though. I hope the recent issues haven't caused him to jump ship to another edc! :laughing:




:)> said:


> 2 More for Goatee... 5851 and 5989
> 
> One of them is very warm a special edition if you will:naughty:


I've said it before, but maybe not in this thread: In the opinion of the Official Clicky Registry, the 100wwCn is the best Clicky currently produced. Not the brightest, not the farthest throwing, not the most efficient, not the most ideal for absolutely every use; just the best. There you have it, secret's out, I'm not neutral.




Polar Light said:


> Polar Light..................140Cn........#6078


For some reason it always makes me happy to see a Clicky off adventuring in the far far north... it just seems like the perfect habitat for flashlights.




dyeman12 said:


> My apology for getting off topic - please move if needed.


It's adequately on topic as far as I'm concerned, you were answering questions raised by your photo. Welcome to the forum, thanks for registering.


----------



## Moka (Jan 26, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Next step, figure out how I'm going to deal with the complete elimination of current of naming formats and introduction of four new ones that contain 0% helpful output information and 100% ridiculous marketing. :shakehead




If you have a look at the "New Ra products thread" (sorry can't find now, am only on for short time.
Enzo had some ideas for the new Ra Products... All different from the current so that we can differentiate those who have the 'older' incarnations of the Clickies...


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 26, 2009)

Moka said:


> Enzo had some ideas for the new Ra Products...



Yes, I suggest:
C, CN, CGT, WWCN remain for those who have them.
140-CT (Clicky Tactical), 120-EDCT (Every Day Carry Tactical), 140-CE (Clicky Executive), 120-EDCE (Every Day Carry Executive), and 100-WWCT (Warm White Clicky Tactical) be used for the new incarnations of the lights.

Eventually you may have to add 140-CEGT (Clicky Executive Guaranteed Tint).

Work for you, Saturn?


----------



## Polar Light (Jan 26, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> For some reason it always makes me happy to see a Clicky off adventuring in the far far north... it just seems like the perfect habitat for flashlights.



 The polar night ended here 4 days ago. But don't worry. I find always some use to my clicky.


----------



## MeLLoJeLLo (Feb 3, 2009)

Registering my HDS! I got a 140 Cgt Serial #6110. (250clicks contest prize) This is actually the light I won with Henry's backdoor contest on the HDS EDC BASIC secret 250clicks.  hi to all!  MeLLo JeLLo


----------



## luxlover (Feb 3, 2009)

MeLLoJeLLo said:


> Registering my HDS! I got a 140Cgt Serial #6110. (250 clicks contest prize) This is actually the light I won with Henry's backdoor contest on the HDS EDC BASIC secret 250 clicks.  Hi to all!  MeLLoJeLLo


Congratulations is in order! How long have you had your spanking new 140Cgt, being that you are just now registering it?

On another topic.....
Oh you sly fox! Oh you dirty rat! You are the one who was responsible for the utter joy, ecstacy, euphoria and bliss derived by my Newbury Park CA buddy, for whom I bought a B42XRGT just about when you discovered the Basic models' backdoor! You are the hero of many of us HDS/EDC Basic light owners. By the way, in Oct. 2008, I acquired a very nice B42XRGT with a Seoul P4 and a Peu SS bezel with three blue tritium vials. Thanks to you, the light works FOR ME, and not vice versa!

Are you in Carlsbad CA or near that, by any chance?

Jeff


----------



## jojobos (Feb 6, 2009)

jojobos......... ........2338


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 9, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Yes, I suggest:
> C, CN, CGT, WWCN remain for those who have them.
> 140-CT (Clicky Tactical), 120-EDCT (Every Day Carry Tactical), 140-CE (Clicky Executive), 120-EDCE (Every Day Carry Executive), and 100-WWCT (Warm White Clicky Tactical) be used for the new incarnations of the lights.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmm... Let's take a moment to ponder the issue. That's pretty good and almost works for me. The problem is simple: that's not what they're called, not officially. I'd like to continue to use (with slight formatting alterations) the official names used by the manufacturer, and HDS is no longer using the output in the name. However, if these same models are still around when output is increased, it'd create confusion if the output isn't listed, have to start listing them by generations and confusing everyone. I'm thinking the most officially correct list of models is 170Cn, 140Cgt, 140Cn, 140C, 100ww-Cn, CE, CT, EDCE, EDCT; since that's how it's given to us by what should be the official final word on the subject. But this would require additional labeling later if outputs change and it makes things inconsistent and a little ambiguous now.  So I guess what it comes down to is that HDS has given us a rather bad naming scheme, is it worth it to honor it or should I use a better one, more like suggested by Enzo? Now that I think about it that way, my view is changing and I'm leaning towards the latter. Actually, with that said, I think the decision is made. HDS accuses other manufacturers of marketing their lights with outputs that are "ideal" and not what the light actually generates in use once it's been running long enough to warm up, but now they do more or less the same thing by marketing the lights by the output that is attained only under the ideal circumstance of having your thumb entering a click sequence every 10 seconds to get it, listing that as the high in the basic description, and not making the truth clear unless you read the detailed spec list. The model designation change from high to burst (from strictly honest and established method to misleading, marketing-driven method) was made when it became clear that the 120s would not be possible; it was a change necessary to more effectively market against their most direct competition, but in making that change they became arguably less forthright than their competition (one often doesn't quite hit their claim, but the other hits it and then intentionally drops to even less; the now "small print" high). I like burst, and I played a small part in the push for it, but I don't approve of the way it's being used as a number generator to make the lights look better on paper, especially when no deception is needed to make them look better by straightforward explanation. Beyond just being lazy and loose with the truth, it's disrespectful to the customers, suggesting that these lights are bought by people who don't have a great enough understanding to make the right choice if they're not lured in by what's presented as shiniest. That's a valid attitude at the low end, but seems below a light and company of this class. Then again, the new models start so cheap that the attitude now becomes more valid... except now, just as they drop to a midrange price that better justifies it, they're stepping back from making a max output claim in the model name and instead adding "cool" new designations; one an attempt at snob appeal stolen from SF, the other the number one marketing buzzword in the world of "man-gadgets." I miss the days when HDS had the gumption to market a light that said "Basic" right on the side; that showed a refreshing confidence in both the product and the customer. I think that's the long answer to my question of whether their designations are worth the additional trouble of honoring. No, I don't think their marketing is worth honoring; it's not done well enough, it's not adequately respectful of the clientele. I think I will take the position that the conventions established during the EDC days, which were good and consistent, should be viewed as the truest gospel, while Ra conventions should be subject to scrutiny and ignored when they stray too far from what fits into a sensible scheme. Objections? Good pondering session, thank you, Enzo.




MeLLoJeLLo said:


> Registering my HDS! I got a 140 Cgt Serial #6110. (250clicks contest prize) This is actually the light I won with Henry's backdoor contest on the HDS EDC BASIC secret 250clicks.  hi to all!  MeLLo JeLLo


MeLLo! The hero of the Basics! Glad to see you here. I'd certainly like to hear more about how you acquired your prize, if you should feel like sharing.




jojobos said:


> jojobos......... ........2338


In Henry's words, "can you say 'prototype?'" That's where I've put you, based on your serial.


----------



## luxlover (Feb 9, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm... Let's take a moment to ponder the issue. That's pretty good and almost works for me. The problem is simple: that's not what they're called, not officially. I'd like to continue to use (with slight formatting alterations) the official names used by the manufacturer, and HDS is no longer using the output in the name. However, if these same models are still around when output is increased, it'd create confusion if the output isn't listed, have to start listing them by generations and confusing everyone. I'm thinking the most officially correct list of models is 170Cn, 140Cgt, 140Cn, 140C, 100ww-Cn, CE, CT, EDCE, EDCT; since that's how it's given to us by what should be the official final word on the subject. But this would require additional labeling later if outputs change and it makes things inconsistent and a little ambiguous now.  So I guess what it comes down to is that HDS has given us a rather bad naming scheme, is it worth it to honor it or should I use a better one, more like suggested by Enzo? Now that I think about it that way, my view is changing and I'm leaning towards the latter. Actually, with that said, I think the decision is made. HDS accuses other manufacturers of marketing their lights with outputs that are "ideal" and not what the light actually generates in use once it's been running long enough to warm up, but now they do more or less the same thing by marketing the lights by the output that is attained only under the ideal circumstance of having your thumb entering a click sequence every 10 seconds to get it, listing that as the high in the basic description, and not making the truth clear unless you read the detailed spec list. The model designation change from high to burst (from strictly honest and established method to misleading, marketing-driven method) was made when it became clear that the 120s would not be possible; it was a change necessary to more effectively market against their most direct competition, but in making that change they became arguably less forthright than their competition (one often doesn't quite hit their claim, but the other hits it and then intentionally drops to even less; the now "small print" high). I like burst, and I played a small part in the push for it, but I don't approve of the way it's being used as a number generator to make the lights look better on paper, especially when no deception is needed to make them look better by straightforward explanation. Beyond just being lazy and loose with the truth, it's disrespectful to the customers, suggesting that these lights are bought by people who don't have a great enough understanding to make the right choice if they're not lured in by what's presented as shiniest. That's a valid attitude at the low end, but seems below a light and company of this class. Then again, the new models start so cheap that the attitude now becomes more valid... except now, just as they drop to a midrange price that better justifies it, they're stepping back from making a max output claim in the model name and instead adding "cool" new designations; one an attempt at snob appeal stolen from SF, the other the number one marketing buzzword in the world of "man-gadgets." I miss the days when HDS had the gumption to market a light that said "Basic" right on the side; that showed a refreshing confidence in both the product and the customer. I think that's the long answer to my question of whether their designations are worth the additional trouble of honoring. No, I don't think their marketing is worth honoring; it's not done well enough, it's not adequately respectful of the clientele. I think I will take the position that the conventions established during the EDC days, which were good and consistent, should be viewed as the truest gospel, while Ra conventions should be subject to scrutiny and ignored when they stray too far from what fits into a sensible scheme. Objections? Good pondering session, thank you, Enzo.


Excellent manifestation of your ponderous thinking. But in the future, please pontificate using shorter paragraphs. My room is still spinning in front of my eyes, after reading that one looooong paragraph! 

Jeff
Fellow Pontificator


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 9, 2009)

Saturn, you hit it right on..

Ra lights should accurately describe their products as 100lm and 85lm lights in the title. Burst is an optional feature, not something that should be used to 'advertise' a higher output in order to lure people away from other lights who claim 120lm as their maximum.

They should also put the output in the name of the light, as they had done before. i.e. Ra-85-TR, Ra-100-TW, Ra-120-TW; all very descriptive. We can see output, model and beam style all in the title. Then they went to Ra-140-C, Ra-140-CGT, Ra-140-CN; a departure from the more honest approach, because accurately they are Ra-100-C, Ra-100-CGT and Ra-100-CN which happen to have an optional, 10 second burst Level 23.

So the newest scheme, provided Ra wants to use Tactical and Executive as titles, should be Ra-100-CT, Ra-100-CE, Ra-85-EDCT, and Ra-85-EDCE. 

But we probably wont see that. 

Marketing generally distorts everything to make products appear better than the competition, either by listing an unsustainable output, or leaving out designating information from the titles - Tactical and Executive _mean nothing. _(I mean really what's next? Ra Clicky Secretarial, Ra Clicky Janitorial, Ra Clicky Bellman). It's kind of an invalidation of the Ethos we have come to expect from HDS/Ra.

I hope that a return to the honest, forthright approach can happen soon and painlessly. The new scheme has generated a tremendous amount of useless chatter on CPF revolving around the features offered by these lights. It has caused most of the dedicated patrons of HDS/Ra to continuously back up Ra Lights here on the forum in an attempt to stamp out misinformation.


----------



## luxlover (Feb 9, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> The new scheme has generated a tremendous amount of useless chatter on CPF revolving around the features offered by these lights. It has caused most of the dedicated patrons of HDS/Ra to continuously back up Ra Lights here on the forum in an attempt to stamp out misinformation.


A very astute observation. Indeed, a model description change is in order. I will confess that before I "studied" Russtang's comarison table, I was confused with model, output, materials, etc. There is no clear pattern that can be derived based on the model name.

It appears that the _Two Guys from Cambria _have a pretty good handle on things. Maybe it's due to the water they are drinking! They are a good team, as far as I am concerned.

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 9, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> So the newest scheme, provided Ra wants to use Tactical and Executive as titles, should be Ra-100-CT, Ra-100-CE, Ra-85-EDCT, and Ra-85-EDCE.
> 
> But we probably wont see that.
> 
> Marketing generally distorts everything to make products appear better than the competition, either by listing an unsustainable output, or leaving out designating information from the titles - Tactical and Executive _mean nothing. _(I mean really what's next? Ra Clicky Secretarial, Ra Clicky Janitorial, Ra Clicky Bellman). It's kind of an invalidation of the Ethos we have come to expect from HDS/Ra.


Yeah the original name scheme was definitely handy, output, model, and beam all right there. The new designations are essentially meaningless; they're all Clickies, but one tier isn't officially called a Clicky, so this means it's less bright? One model is called Executive, so that means it has a wider spot and floodier beam, because floody beams are what's needed in board rooms? I do think tactical has some meaning to it, at least to us; we've come to understand that it will have a certain appearance, interface, and set of priorities. I don't mind the name Tactical being applied to the model with the stealth color scheme and more serious-use-friendly switch, but it doesn't clearly denote it as having a narrower spot like the previous designation did.

I would kind of like to see an extension of the current naming scheme though, put a little more effort into making it fit. The Executive could have some gold inlays added to the bezel, maybe put a nice design on the clip... although I rather doubt many executives will want that clip hanging out of their suit pocket. At the other end of the line, the most basic model could be called the Blue Collar; it'd come with imperfect ano since it'll get actually used and scratched up anyway, the clip could incorporate a bottle opener, and maybe it could even include a redneck comedy hour dvd (don't worry, blue collar workers and rednecks, I'm poking fun not at you but at the perceptions inherent in the kind of marketing the company is employing against you). I suppose the Secretarial would have a neat and stylish appearance much like the Executive but without the additional flourishes of gold and a 23rd level. Perhaps the two tactical oriented models could be distinguished as the Tactical and Mall Ninja? As long as we're pilfering other companies' established model names, I'd really like to see the Outdoorsman model; perhaps that will be the new name for the special warm emitter edition? Or maybe that will be put to use when the SideClicky line is released (yes I'm deliberately trying to stir up rumors now)? The possibilities are endless.

Now I'm excited, I can't wait to receive the Tactical Outdoorsman I ordered!




luxlover said:


> A very astute observation. Indeed, a model description change is in order. I will confess that before I "studied" Russtang's comarison table, I was confused with model, output, materials, etc. There is no clear pattern that can be derived based on the model name.
> 
> It appears that the _Two Guys from Cambria _have a pretty good handle on things. Maybe it's due to the water they are drinking! They are a good team, as far as I am concerned.


Wasn't it nice of Russ to bring his comparison table down from Mt. Ra for you, Jeff? No longer do you wander in the desert of marketing ambiguity.  Thank you for the vote of confidence.


----------



## luxlover (Feb 9, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Yeah the original name scheme was definitely handy, output, model, and beam all right there................
> 
> Now I'm excited, I can't wait to receive the Tactical Outdoorsman I ordered!


You are the best "fluff" contributor I know, which is a good thing because it exemplifies the current "dilemma" very nicely.



SaturnNyne said:


> Wasn't it nice of Russ to bring his comparison table down from Mt. Ra for you, Jeff? No longer do you wander in the desert of marketing ambiguity.  Thank you for the vote of confidence.


Russ is a wonderful and brave adventurer. He has gathered and compiled the data from the four lights to perfection. Mt. Ra is the perfect get-away for peace and quiet, away from the restraints of modern civilization.

Indeed, our people did "wander in the desert", but not for the reason you stated. :nana:

If I could give you two votes of confidence, then I would. Regretably, only one vote is permitted per customer.

Jeff


----------



## youreacrab (Feb 9, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> youreacrab.................140C.........#5358


 
SOLD


----------



## ecallahan (Feb 9, 2009)

ecallahan...................100wwcn........7464


----------



## cave dave (Feb 9, 2009)

Checking in with the "Buy Both" option!

Cave Dave..................170Cn........#5775
Cave Dave..................100wwCnBBFT (w/Black Bezel, flat tail) Serial number unknown


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 9, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Cave Dave..................100wwCnBBFT (w/Black Bezel, flat tail) Serial number unknown



Black bezels don't have serials?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 9, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Checking in with the "Buy Both" option!
> 
> Cave Dave..................170Cn........#5775
> Cave Dave..................100wwCnBBFT (w/Black Bezel, flat tail) Serial number unknown


Congratulations, Dave! It appears your excellent strategy has allowed you to Win the Clicky game!

I have the same question as Enzo though, do the black bezels not have serials? Or is it just because yours was a special order?

Also, I've got you down as the first wwCt. You don't have the tactical tail, but since you have the black bezel the light must be from the new lineup and probably cost the new price, am I right? So since it's post-Cn, I'm going to call it a Ct. Let me know if I'm incorrect in any of my assumptions. Since there's no serial, I just put it with your other light so it'd feel at home.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 10, 2009)

According to Henry the black Bezels will have serial numbers.

I have the light with silver bezel but there was a mixup and I didn't get the Black bezel/clip as ordered so they are sending that today. I assume it will have a different serial number. 

Its* not a wwct*, aka Tactical it has the Executive interface. (the Tactical have Strobe as clickpress) Since I ordered Warm White it all became custom with the custom pricing. So I decided to get a black bezel so I could tell the two apart.

Your gonna have real trouble with the notitions if the lego mix and match become more popular. I expect to see trades on BST. In fact I'll probably post a WTT silver bezel/clip for a Black. (PS do not respond to this)

The official invoice says:
"Ra-Custom"


----------



## cave dave (Feb 10, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Congratulations, Dave! It appears your excellent strategy has allowed you to Win the Clicky game!



Only if this counts as winning --> 

Please see my BST's!:candle:


----------



## turbodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone gotten a prototype lately?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up, Dave. Man, you're not kidding about this giving me some trouble, my registry just got about 257% more complicated with the lineup change. I gave the matter some thought and decided that the most essential distinction between Clickies is their emitter/beam type, since that's one of the few things that can't be easily altered and exchanged by the user. Based on that, I don't think it's appropriate to call a warm-narrow beam light an Executive model, even if it's basically an Exec with emitter swap, but it also has nothing to recommend the Tactical title. I've decided that the ww model without the tactical features is the one(or are there two?) remaining continuation of the officially discontinued Cn line, so I've changed your listing to a wwCn with black bezel/clip option added. Let me know when you have the final # for it, I'll use that as the official and add the original to the side note.

When my new light arrives (it's traveling back with my repaired Cgt, which has been away for a few weeks now...), I expect to list it as a wwCT.

Perhaps I should start keeping track of custom lights now, since that's how yours was designated and we'll probably be seeing a lot more of them from now on.

*Turbo*: There has only been one proto registered with me in recent memory, seems we were mostly done with them shortly after the production models came out. I'm surprised there haven't been a lot more though, there were something like 100 of them to start with. Were they bought by non-members? Non-participants? Or did they just not sell well?


----------



## ecallahan (Feb 11, 2009)

ecallahan said:


> ecallahan...................100wwcn........7464


 
This is a black bezel, flat switch.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 14, 2009)

ecallahan said:


> This is a black bezel, flat switch.


Got it, thanks for the update.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 14, 2009)

ecallahan said:


> This is a black bezel, flat switch.



Dangnabit, I thought I was gonna be the first on the block with a black bezel. Mine still hasn't arrived. I at least have the light though, so if you please update with the original serial number:
Cave Dave..................100wwCn......#5718

If/when the blk bezel arrives I have decided to put it on the 170cn instead.


Ecallahan, Can we get a pic of the engraving on the black bezel, the posted pictures are plain.


----------



## ecallahan (Feb 14, 2009)

These are the best pics I'm capable of with my photographic skills:


----------



## luxlover (Feb 14, 2009)

ecallahan said:


> These are the best pics I'm capable of with my photographic skills:


For your photographic skills, these shots are great. But for shooting a Penthouse centerfold, fugetaboutit!

The contrast of the visible SS bezel with the bezel coating is greater than on the previous Clickys. Very appealing appearance. Good work Henry!

Jeff


----------



## christrose (Feb 14, 2009)

christrose.................170Cn........#5094


----------



## cave dave (Feb 14, 2009)

ecallahan, That second picture makes the bezel look real pretty. 

*Introducing Ra Semi-Tactical (170cn) and Practical (100ww):*





Black electrical tape on the left and Yellow Reflective on the right. Right also has matching yellow Kelty Triptease reflective paracord secured with Constrictor Knot and a GITD cord pull.
The tape has the additional advantage of distinguish the two lights and provides a good fit for my F04 beamshaper. (The best HDS/RA accessory ever!)


If I ever drop "Practical" in the grass I'll be able to find it quick, assuming I have another light on me. (and that's a pretty safe assumption). If I drop "Tactical" in the grass, she's a gonner.
lovecpf


----------



## Strauss (Feb 14, 2009)

Sweet job with the reflective tape...and a good idea at that! I sometimes use an F04 on my WWClicky as well and noticed that it could fit a bit tighter. That looks like a good solution to that issue, nice work Dave!


----------



## callmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Callmaster...........140cgt......... SN 5695


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 17, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Here is a pic of my Warm White with a WW Bezel.
> Its retroreflective tape, I put it on so that I could instantly tell which light is which and so an F04 beamshaper would fit snug.





Strauss said:


> I sometimes use an F04 on my WWClicky as well and noticed that it could fit a bit tighter.


Good work on the tape, Dave; nice and clean. It's rather disappointing, though, that the bezels were made smaller and now need this to fit an F04 snugly. My early Clicky and Twisty bezels both hold the filter adequately snugly as they are. Then again, a friend's early Twisty needed some tape, so perhaps it's really more an issue of individual filters...

Anyway, thanks to everyone who has livened things up with some photos.


----------



## pete55555 (Feb 19, 2009)

pete55555...................Tactical GT........#7286

Tactical clicky with flat switch

:twothumbs


----------



## fitzDaug (Feb 20, 2009)

fitzDaug..........140T.......#7365

My second Ra light. :twothumbs


----------



## prime77 (Feb 21, 2009)

My faulty 140C has finally been replaced with a new light. New serial number is:
prime77...................140C........#5792


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 21, 2009)

pete55555 said:


> pete55555...................Tactical GT........#7286
> 
> Tactical clicky with flat switch


And the fun/confusion begins.... I hope Henry thought about the trouble he'd create for me with the new line and allowed himself a good chuckle at my expense.  I think you're the first to register one of the new models, though the line is getting a little fuzzy in places.




fitzDaug said:


> fitzDaug..........140T.......#7365
> 
> My second Ra light.


And the first normal production light from the new line to be registered, congratulations.




prime77 said:


> My faulty 140C has finally been replaced with a new light.


Glad you've been taken care of. I updated the list and marked your old light as exchanged and status unknown.



I've also added to the model listing all of the new lights I know I'll be dealing with soon, though I'm sure there will be more, especially if custom orders are allowed on the EDCs. Since the lineup just got so confusing, I added a quick description to each model. I may play around with the color coding a bit too.


----------



## luxlover (Feb 21, 2009)

Sir Saturn,
The Eagle has landed, and is she a beauty!  

Reporting in for duty, properly columned per your request. 

luxlover...................120EDCT......#6661

Four teaser shots.....

[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 21, 2009)

luxlover said:


> luxlover...................120EDCT......#6661


Positively fiendish. :devil: And you even waited to register it in post #266.

You're our first EDC! So where are those impressions?


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 22, 2009)

SaturnNyne,

I would like to report that 5377 went back to its maker for the firmware upgrade to alleviate the flickering bug. While it was there Henry was kind enough to recalibrate the light engine to the high CRI Seoul emitter that I installed; it is now calibrated for 100 lum burst and 71 lum high. All lumen levels now match the chart.

The light came in a ziplock bag with a red dot that had 71 written on it. Also, the positive battery contact has a red colored ring around the perimeter. The original blue marking on the PCB for the 140C remains.

I am grateful to Henry for taking care of the light for me. I had to wait a bit but some things are worth waiting for. I have a renewed appreciation for my Clicky. I will note that despite any other issues floating around Henry is a wonderful person to talk to on the phone.

Regards,
Walt/discoverEDC


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Walt. That's definitely very cool of Henry to recalibrate it for you. As you might expect, I'm really enjoying hearing stories of positive experiences right now. I'll make a note on your entry that the light has been calibrated. Do you notice a difference in output or runtime?


----------



## luxlover (Feb 22, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Positively fiendish. :devil: And you even waited to register it in post #266.
> 
> You're our first EDC! So where are those impressions?


The wait wasn't long at all. The devil gave me the patience I exhibited.

It is an honor being the first registered EDC-T owner.

You know how impressed I can get, so here are my impressions.....
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2847681#post2847681

Jeff


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 22, 2009)

grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5601
grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#5676

Both the 'old style' and unfortunately both faulty.
Seems I'm getting the punishment for my addiction now. 

Alex


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 23, 2009)

grinsekatz said:


> grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5601
> grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#5676
> 
> Both the 'old style' and unfortunately both faulty.
> Seems I'm getting the punishment for my addiction now.


My goodness, Alex. Doesn't that make five Clickies for you now? You're not kidding about the addiction. However... I think this means you're currently in the lead.


----------



## XD9 (Feb 23, 2009)

XD9.................140CT.......#7287


----------



## Griz (Feb 23, 2009)

griz.......................100wwCn......#5806
griz.......................120EDCE......#6902 
griz.......................120EDCT......#6509

Ordered the warm white from Henry last week and the other 2 a month and a half ago. All three hit my mail box on Saturday.


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 23, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> My goodness, Alex. Doesn't that make five Clickies for you now? You're not kidding about the addiction. However... I think this means you're currently in the lead.


 
Well, I want to use two of them as they are and two with the - hopefully soon availiable - 18650 tube.
Darn, that means one is left... me and mathematics. 

Alex


----------



## cave dave (Feb 23, 2009)

It is very unlikely an 18650 tube will ever be available for the clicky. Only a 17670 is planned.


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 23, 2009)

cave dave said:


> It is very unlikely an 18650 tube will ever be available for the clicky. Only a 17670 is planned.


 
Well I hoped it would be, because there is also a 18650 tube for the twisty.
Anyway! I'll also take the 17670. 

Alex


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 23, 2009)

SaturnNyne.................100wwCT......#7388


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 23, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli.............140CT........#7289

Functions perfectly! NO flicker. 
Less anodize problems than my WWCN. 
No paint splotch on PCB. 
Tac Button is fantastic!

CAN'T WAIT 'TILL NIGHT TIME


----------



## MBKrPeter50 (Feb 23, 2009)

MBKrPeter50...............120EDCE......#6814


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 23, 2009)

SaturnNyne,

I did a quick runtime test today. No visible difference in output from before; I lost 2.0% off of my previous runtime with that particular RCR. The Vf of the high CRI SSC is quite close to what the original SSC was. Very nice to have the flickers killed and be calibrated to the output level chart.

Walt





SaturnNyne said:


> Thanks for the update, Walt. That's definitely very cool of Henry to recalibrate it for you. As you might expect, I'm really enjoying hearing stories of positive experiences right now. I'll make a note on your entry that the light has been calibrated. Do you notice a difference in output or runtime?


----------



## sappyg (Feb 23, 2009)

sappyg....... EDC E.......... #6737
me likey!


----------



## streetmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

streetmaster...............120EDCE......#6750

Thanks for keeping up the registry, SaturnNyne.:thumbsup:


----------



## rhpdchief (Feb 24, 2009)

rhpdchief.......................120EDCE....................6788


----------



## callmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Callmaster...............170Cn......#5728


----------



## smopoim86 (Feb 27, 2009)

smopoim86....................140CE.......#5736

http://smopoim86.smugmug.com/gallery/7430723_9zShL#479069894_DijxE-XL-LB


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 28, 2009)

TITAN......................140cn........#5595


----------



## sappyg (Feb 28, 2009)

i liked my 1st one so much i had to have another....
sappyg.......... Ra EDC T........... 6535


----------



## divine (Feb 28, 2009)

divine.....................100wwCn......#5813

I just ordered it this week, and got it yesterday, and it is the lowest serial ww I see on the list. Henry said it is an Executive Warm White. I don't really understand the naming system, I will assume it is the same model as other people with the 100ww.

I don't know why I always end up with #13 in my serials. Twisty #2133, Infinitum #13, Clicky #5813... :thinking:


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 28, 2009)

divine said:


> Henry said it is an Executive Warm White. I don't really understand the naming system, I will assume it is the same model as other people with the 100ww.



It's "Executive" if tactical strobe is not set as a default level.


----------



## Flyhigh (Mar 4, 2009)

Flyhigh..............170CN.........#5847

Love the light, perfect tint and much brighter than my 140 CGT, which I also love but not as much. Perhaps it's the narrower beam (I've never tried a 140 CN so I can't compare) or the increased brightness of the led or both but to my eyes there really is a significant difference. The throw is much better and the trade off when it comes to flood is hardly noticeable. Now, this is just my opinion. I don't remember but I think it was Cave Dave who had a different take. Perhaps we perceive brightness differently, as we seem to do tint?

Cheers


----------



## turbodog (Mar 4, 2009)

The old one was:

turbodog...................Proto........#2310

warranty replacement is:

turbodog...................Proto........#2417


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, does anybody know how many prototypes were made?


----------



## turbodog (Mar 4, 2009)

gottawearshades said:


> Hey, does anybody know how many prototypes were made?




I think there are parts for about 50-100. Some of these are earmarked for warranty service for the EDC series. Others will be sold/etc as they are assembled. 

I just got mine back after 3 months so there appears to be little to no stock on the protos at present.


----------



## fairway1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Fairway1
EDCE #6893


----------



## jagr (Mar 5, 2009)

jagr.....................100wwCn......#7460


----------



## divine (Mar 5, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> It's "Executive" if tactical strobe is not set as a default level.


Strobe was not set as a default level.

CE doesn't mean clicky executive, it means Clicky EDC? I don't know what Cn stands for. I think CT means tactical.


----------



## DucS2R (Mar 6, 2009)

DucS2R...................120EDCT........#6615

And I thought my recent LS-20 and Aeon meant the madness was over. Have a twisty 85tr on order because I want the red low and need (well want, let's be honest) a bomb proof light for the old BOB.

T.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 6, 2009)

bigfoot...............120EDCE......#6740


----------



## SaturnNyne (Mar 7, 2009)

Got everything updated, good to see so many Clickies arriving now. As expected, these EDC models seem to be quite popular.... Check out that solid block of 120EDCEs toward the bottom.




divine said:


> . . .Henry said it is an Executive Warm White. I don't really understand the naming system, I will assume it is the same model as other people with the 100ww.


The system used to be pretty clear, but it's gotten confusing with all the restructuring changes. Yes, your light is exactly the same as the wwCn the others have, only difference is that it was produced after the time that (arguably) any Clicky that isn't tactical became executive. Does that make it a wwCEn? Maybe, technically, but it's all just names and I think that adds unnecessary additional confusion.





Enzo Morocioli said:


> It's "Executive" if tactical strobe is not set as a default level.


There are other details to be considered here, but I basically agree with this rule, it cuts to the most essential (yet unimportant) aspect of what makes a Tactical.





Flyhigh said:


> 170CN
> The throw is much better and the trade off when it comes to flood is hardly noticeable. Now, this is just my opinion. I don't remember but I think it was Cave Dave who had a different take. Perhaps we perceive brightness differently, as we seem to do tint?


It's interesting to hear your opinion on this. When I compared a 140Cn against a 140Cgt, I found that the spill light was almost identical, which made me think the "tunnel vision" feeling I've been getting with the narrow beams is psychological, or due to direct comparison to the wide beams. More recently, I've compared my wwCT against both my wide beamed Clicky and narrow beamed Twisty and I've found its spill to be noticeably dimmer than both, to the point that the CT leaves shadowed what the other two expose to a comfortable peripheral level; definitely not psychological. But I wonder if this sensitivity to the dimmer spill is a peculiarity of my eyes, so I'm glad to hear a contrary opinion of the narrow Clicky beam (as opposed to the narrow Twisty beam, which seems to be markedly different).




turbodog said:


> The old one was:
> turbodog...................Proto........#2310
> warranty replacement is:
> turbodog...................Proto........#2417


Got it!





gottawearshades said:


> Hey, does anybody know how many prototypes were made?


What I remember is about the same as what Turbo said, there were "less than 100" protos made. I don't think anyone has a very exact number on them. That said, I am definitely surprised there aren't far more registered here.





divine said:


> CE doesn't mean clicky executive, it means Clicky EDC? I don't know what Cn stands for. I think CT means tactical.


If CE doesn't stand for Clicky Executive, what does it stand for and why is it attached to a 140? And what would an EDCE be? C stood for Clicky, Cn stood for Clicky with narrow beam, etc. Now there is no model that is just called a Clicky, instead we have the Clicky Executive (CE) and the Clicky Tactical (CT). Then in the low range we have the Clickies that aren't called Clickies but instead Every Day Carries, in the same Executive and Tactical varieties. Since these are (strange official naming schemes aside) obviously a form of Clicky, and since EDC is now being used exactly the way EDC Basic was used on the original EDCs, these are listed along with all the other Clickies but as the EDC variant, and they're not listed as CEDCs simply because, officially, they do not have Clicky in their name (which is kind of silly but I'm glad to not have another letter to have to deal with here). Confusing enough? Yeah, that's why I expanded the model listing in the registry post to include explanations, hopefully that will help make things a little clearer.


SaturnNyne said:


> The Numbers
> Proto:..... (retro-styled prototype with 140C internals)
> 100wwCn:... (custom Cn with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)
> 100wwCE:... (custom CE with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)*[note that this model is listed here for now but may not be necessary. I'm not sure there's any point in not just continuing to call them wwCn since the only real difference is the price. I'm open to thoughts on this though, and if anyone wants their light to be called a wwCE, I'll go along with it.]*
> ...







DucS2R said:


> And I thought my recent LS-20 and Aeon meant the madness was over. Have a twisty 85tr on order because I want the red low and need (well want, let's be honest) a bomb proof light for the old BOB.


We always think this will be the last one we really need.... You've been drawn in just like the rest of us.  Good choice, the Tr is a such a unique and impressive design! My 70Tr doesn't see a whole lot of use now that I have my two Clickies, but it's still the only one to go to when I want that nice red glow. Such a cool light.


----------



## callmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I think the spill is hardly comparable as well when it comes to the 170Cn and the 140Cgt. 170Cn is alot brighter to me as well as alot cooler.

I'm tempted to pick up a Tactical now. I already have 2 clickies on me at all times. Maybe a 3rd one is a little too much.


----------



## Flyhigh (Mar 7, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> The pattern is basically as you've already observed here: black = 170, blue = 140, +white = GT. Since this has already been clearly stated by Henry, it would only be valuable to mention individual markings if you find something that is new or deviates from what we already know.



My 170 CN has a purple ring painted around the metal where it connects to the battery, no color on the PCB like my 140 CGT. Ser no 5847, got it from Henry last week.

K


----------



## cave dave (Mar 7, 2009)

I say we throw out any naming convention based on Henry's Model designations which are confusing at best and don't easily allow for change. Instead we simply define our lights by their characteristics. This allows for model growth and change as well. For example in the future Henry may change the wide beam model to a XP-E without changing the naming at all.

These are the ones I could think of:

1) Lumen output on Max sustainable ( I think defining the light by its 10sec burst is marketing BS, but I'm willing to bend on this to avoid confusion)

2) LED type (Osram GD reg, GD WW, SSC P4, or modders choice)

3) Default UI (EDC or Tactical)

4) Tailcap style (Flat or Raised)

5) Bezel color choice (Silver, Black or Ti)

6) Body color (currently only black is available)

So an example light might be:

100_GD_EDC_F_B_B


What do you all think? Did I miss anything?


----------



## callmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I say we throw out any naming convention based on Henry's Model designations which are confusing at best and don't easily allow for change. Instead we simply define our lights by their characteristics. This allows for model growth and change as well. For example in the future Henry may change the wide beam model to a XP-E without changing the naming at all.
> 
> These are the ones I could think of:
> 
> ...



We could add the serial number at the end as well.

E.g

100_GD_EDC_F_B_B_#5/6/7xxx


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got my replacement prototype from Henry. So, new serial number:

gottawearshades..............Proto.........#2376

Now here's a picture of my whole HDS extended family:










gottawearshades said:


> gottawearshades..............Proto.........#2599
> 
> Nice light, beautiful tint.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

gottawearshades said:


> Just got my replacement prototype from Henry. So, new serial number:
> 
> gottawearshades..............Proto.........#2376
> 
> Now here's a picture of my whole HDS extended family:



 Nice collection. :naughty:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Mar 7, 2009)

Flyhigh said:


> My 170 CN has a purple ring painted around the metal where it connects to the battery, no color on the PCB like my 140 CGT.


Well that's interesting. So maybe we've gone from black to purple for the 170s, guess there wasn't enough model confusion already.  And it's painted on still, not a colored sticker around the positive contact like on my wwCT. Very interesting, thanks for letting me know! :thumbsup:





cave dave said:


> I say we throw out any naming convention based on Henry's Model designations which are confusing at best and don't easily allow for change. Instead we simply define our lights by their characteristics. . .
> 
> 1) Lumen output on Max sustainable ( I think defining the light by its 10sec burst is marketing BS, but I'm willing to bend on this to avoid confusion)
> 
> ...


So simple! I'll get right to work converting everything over to this new system!  Seriously though, I do think all of that stuff is important, and it's my hope that those who register will include as much detail as possible, which I can then note alongside their entry. And I do suspect we'll have to deal with exactly the details you list here sometime in the future, especially when LED technology causes Henry to start changing things up some more.

I absolutely agree with you on #1, it's a shame that marketing took over the output part of the naming scheme... just in time for the new models to drop the output listing entirely?! Too late to change how things have been handled now, but I wish we'd known ahead of time that the output would be dropped from the model names anyway, so we could have just ignored the burst marketing and gone with the more traditional naming scheme that most of us seem to prefer.





gottawearshades said:


> Now here's a picture of my whole HDS extended family:


Nice shot, shades, you're getting a great collection together.


----------



## jagr (Mar 8, 2009)

Flyhigh said:


> My 170 CN has a purple ring painted around the metal where it connects to the battery, no color on the PCB like my 140 CGT.


My 100wwCn has yellow ring sticker on battery contact plate.


----------



## Flyhigh (Mar 8, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Well that's interesting. So maybe we've gone from black to purple for the 170s, guess there wasn't enough model confusion already.  And it's painted on still, not a colored sticker around the positive contact like on my wwCT. Very interesting, thanks for letting me know! :thumbsup:



SaturnNyne: I've taken another look, this time with a magnifying glass. The color is still purple but I think it’s a sticker, not painted on. Sorry for the confusion. I'm still not sure though, if it’s a sticker it’s very thin. On the other hand, if it’s painted on it’s very well done. Btw, it looks like there has been something on the pcb because there are some scratch marks like someone removed something, paint maybe?

Thanks for maintaining the registry. It’s the (only?) way to keep track of all of Henrys babies! :twothumbs


Cheers

Karl


----------



## rdg178 (Mar 8, 2009)

rdg178...............170cn............5844


----------



## XD9 (Mar 8, 2009)

XD9........................140E........#5693


----------



## Ralls (Mar 10, 2009)

Ralls......................120EDCT......#6594

I LOVE this light! Between this and my Petzl Tikka XP, 99.9% of my lighting needs are fulfilled which is bad news for other light manufacturers, as they will not be getting my business. :laughing:


----------



## eljuez (Mar 11, 2009)

170 tactical. Serial # 7302.


----------



## sorgun (Mar 14, 2009)

My beloved clicky was stolen at Koh lanta, Miami beach resort, Thailand, 04. March 2009. 140 CGT, Sn 5160. My insurance will of course pay for a new one, but it will never be the same SN. So my fellow cpf members, please keep your eyes open for that special light!!!

Regards
Gunnar


----------



## Strauss (Mar 16, 2009)

sorgun said:


> My beloved clicky was stolen at Koh lanta, Miami beach resort, Thailand, 04. March 2009. 140 CGT, Sn 5160. My insurance will of course pay for a new one, but it will never be the same SN. So my fellow cpf members, please keep your eyes open for that special light!!!
> 
> Regards
> Gunnar


 
That sucks!!! I had my favorite EDC at the time stolen from a hotel room last September, so I know how you feel  

On a brighter note, just got my second Clicky today! 

Strauss............140T........7216


----------



## Ritch (Mar 19, 2009)

Ritch.....................120EDCE........#6734

Thanks for the registration efforts.


----------



## Planenutok (Mar 19, 2009)

dam you people on this board, been reading about this light and just had to get one
Clicky 140T SN 7500

Need to shred the credit card before the next model comes out.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 19, 2009)

My third Clicky just showed up yesterday  For some strange reason, I can't get enough of these lights. I mean, I have 3 total now and all I can think about is buying another. I have never felt this way about any other light before in my life.....I think I've found my flashoholic mecca!! :candle: 

Strauss.............120EDC-E..........#8073


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 21, 2009)

Ra Clicky 170 Cn #5790

WOW!!!!


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Mar 22, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli.............170CN......#5503

Butt-kicking bright.


----------



## rickdm (Mar 22, 2009)

rickdm..........120EDCE..........8294

This light is everything that I hoped my ARC 4+ would be.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 23, 2009)

Bullfrog...........140T............#7423


This light is seriously amazing - it does a pretty darn good job at making most of my other lights obsolete...


----------



## cave dave (Mar 23, 2009)

The customization program is up and running at Ra headquarters.

Check out the official model numbers on the Ra lights I already own:

Part number: *Cc170nCsbBFE*



> Your custom flashlight will have the following features:
> 
> * LED: 170 lumen, narrower beam pattern, limited availability
> * Bezel: Crenelated, stainless steel, black
> ...



and my Warm White:
Part number: *Cc100nwwCssSFE*


> Your custom flashlight will have the following features:
> 
> * LED: 100 lumen, warm white (~4000°K), narrower beam pattern
> * Bezel: Crenelated, stainless steel, silver
> ...


:rock:


----------



## callmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Strauss said:


> My third Clicky just showed up yesterday  For some strange reason, I can't get enough of these lights. I mean, I have 3 total now and all I can think about is buying another. I have never felt this way about any other light before in my life.....I think I've found my flashoholic mecca!! :candle:
> 
> Strauss.............120EDC-E..........#8073



I feel the same way. Might end up with a 3rd light as well (Tactical). And a 4th since I want a Twisty as well :shakehead


----------



## Strauss (Mar 24, 2009)

callmaster said:


> I feel the same way. Might end up with a 3rd light as well (Tactical). And a 4th since I want a Twisty as well :shakehead


 
You need a Twisty for sure, I have one and love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 24, 2009)

Which Clicky do I have now?

I sent my 140C in for repair and got a new light back, which is now called 140CE. I asked to keep the bezel with the serial which is still 5382. I leave the choice up to you if you make a correction or not! 

Henk_Lu.....140C.......5382 (replacement)
Henk_Lu.....140CE......5382

Unfortunately, I can neither afford nor justify a Cc170nCtbBRE for 284$ now or in future, as my Cc140wCssSFE for 189$ is not far from being perfect... :thumbsup:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Mar 25, 2009)

Strauss said:


> My third Clicky just showed up yesterday For some strange reason, I can't get enough of these lights. I mean, I have 3 total now and all I can think about is buying another. I have never felt this way about any other light before in my life.....I think I've found my flashoholic mecca!!





callmaster said:


> I feel the same way. Might end up with a 3rd light as well (Tactical). And a 4th since I want a Twisty as well


If this keeps up, I think the next Clicky thread I start will have to be a self help group!





Enzo Morocioli said:


> Enzo Morocioli.............170CN......#5503


I was wondering when you'd finally fess up to having that thing.





rickdm said:


> rickdm..........120EDCE..........8294
> This light is everything that I hoped my ARC 4+ would be.


Wow, you've been patiently waiting a long while for it, it's been quite a journey from the Arc to the Ra.





cave dave said:


> Check out the official model numbers on the Ra lights I already own:
> Part number: Cc170nCsbBFE
> Part number: Cc100nwwCssSFE


Now that it's official, I'd better get to shifting the list over to this incredibly thorough new system! Not!:shakehead:nana:





Henk_Lu said:


> I sent my 140C in for repair and got a new light back, which is now called 140CE. I asked to keep the bezel with the serial which is still 5382. I leave the choice up to you if you make a correction or not!


Since you bought and paid for a 140C, I decided that's what you should continue to be listed as; however, I noted that the light itself was replaced with an up to date CE era version.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Mar 27, 2009)

Dead_Nuts..................140CT.........#7431


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Mar 27, 2009)

Dead_Nuts..................170Cn.........#7109 (Executive with Black Ti Bezel, Black Clip and Flush Button)


----------



## :)> (Mar 27, 2009)

Serial Numbers are pending:devil:


----------



## grinsekatz (Mar 27, 2009)

:wow:


Alex


----------



## cave dave (Mar 28, 2009)

Goatee, have you considered counseling?


Or at least getting some black bezeled ones?


----------



## :)> (Mar 28, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Goatee, have you considered counseling?
> 
> 
> Or at least getting some black bezeled ones?


 


Last I checked, counseling costed money and I am not sure how I will be able to do that and buy nice flashlights:thinking:

The last 5 that I got, I requested the stainless bezels because there is something about it that I love. The black ones probably look very nice but I never was drawn to them.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 28, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> 100wwCn:..8 (custom Cn with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)
> 100wwCE:..0 (custom CE with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)



What is the difference between 100wwCn and 100wwCE ? I ask because technically mine (#5718 post 245) that I purchased on Feb 3, 2009 is the Executive version as per Henry's email. I was one of the very first to get a Executive of any flavor and any WW purchased directly from Ra after that date should be Executive as well. 

One difference with the Executive and Tactical firmware compared to the original Nov08 release that I know of is that it only drops one level at a time when the battery is near exhausted. The original dropped two levels or half the brightness.

I have never done the firmware version test as described below because I can't read binary.



LLCoolBeans said:


> Here is the procedure...
> 
> Do a factory reset, but instead of releasing the button, keep holding it down for another 10 seconds or so. Clicky will start blinking 3 sets of binary octets in the form of dots and dashes, separated by pauses. The first 2 octets are your version #, followed by a "stop code" that repeats over and over. You can repeat the sequence by pressing and releasing the button.
> 
> ...


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 28, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I have never done the firmware version test as described below because I can't read binary.



LLCoolBeans said Google has a binary conversion you can use. I haven't tried it with mine yet because I don't want to do a reset in order to get the code.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 28, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I ask because technically mine (#5718 post 245) that I purchased on Feb 3, 2009 is the Executive version as per Henry's email. I was one of the very first to get a Executive of any flavor and any WW purchased directly from Ra after that date should be Executive as well.


 
I believe my warmie that I have might have been the first one made(excluding any proto's Henry may have had). I ordered mine directly from Ra in the beginning of December 08, and received it on Jan 9 2009. I have been wondering if mine really is the first of it's kind, something I could possibly verify by asking Henry. My paperwork that came with my order called mine "Ra custom, 100 lumen", nothing more :shrug:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 29, 2009)

Just received SN. 8479 140 E to replace my trusty 60 XRGT.


----------



## oldpal (Mar 29, 2009)

Great light!

oldpal........................120EDCE........#6786


Hugh


----------



## callmaster (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought the 100 lumen warm white was only available as a narrow beam version.

So the CE version would also be a narrow beam.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 29, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> 100wwCn:..8 (custom Cn with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)
> 100wwCE:..0 (custom CE with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)



I think there is no difference at all except date of purchase and version of firmware.


----------



## fairway1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got another one.

Fairway1................100WW-Cn.........7233


Actually, it is a 100wwcn, flat tail, black bezel, black clip, executive programming. Or, Cc100nwwCsbBFE per the ralights website.


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 30, 2009)

gottwearshades........................170cn........#8695

I am a happy man. I don't see myself buying many more lights any time soon. Partly because I am content, and partly because I'm broke.


----------



## faco (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go, I hope its in the right format, I tried my best 

faco.......................120EDCE......#6744


----------



## SaturnNyne (Mar 31, 2009)

:)> said:


> (shock & awe 10 Clicky photo)
> Serial Numbers are pending:devil:


oo:




cave dave said:


> What is the difference between 100wwCn and 100wwCE ? I ask because technically mine (#5718 post 245) that I purchased on Feb 3, 2009 is the Executive version as per Henry's email. I was one of the very first to get a Executive of any flavor and any WW purchased directly from Ra after that date should be Executive as well.
> 
> One difference with the Executive and Tactical firmware compared to the original Nov08 release that I know of is that it only drops one level at a time when the battery is near exhausted. The original dropped two levels or half the brightness.





cave dave said:


> I think there is no difference at all except date of purchase and version of firmware.


You're quite right, there's not really any difference between those two designations, aside from what naming convention and price structure was in use at the time it happened to be purchased. Based on programming, the standard version of the warm Clicky would have to be considered an Executive (mine's the only one I'm aware of with Tactical programming), despite the narrow beam.

However, even the firmware version isn't a definite clue to how to ID these. Enzo Morocioli's wwC was one of the first few that I'm aware of, I think he received it on Jan. 12th. This was just a little before there was such a thing as an Executive, as far as the public knew, and yet it had the updated programming with single level drops. Do all warm models have the newer version? I don't know, seems likely, maybe some others will chime in on that. Does that mean they're all Executives, even though there was no such title at the time of purchase and receipt for some of them? That doesn't seem right to me, especially since the early purchasers did not pay the lower Exec price. What it comes down to is that the only true distinction between them is date of purchase and price paid, which is, I think, a crummy way of defining a light. For that reason, I felt it better to take the liberty of ignoring some of the newly introduced naming conventions when doing so made more sense.

But I didn't want to take other options off the table entirely. The 100wwCE is on the list because I created that back when the model lineup was first overhauled and I thought there might be some official word declaring all non-Tactical narrow-beams to be narrow Executives and no longer Clicky Narrows; I wanted to be ready for anything. But there was never really any official guidance, beyond casual descriptions of the 170Cn with silver bezel and flat switch being an Executive with narrow beam (which is an accurate way to describe it within the context of the new lineup, but not necessarily a statement of how it should be designated), and I eventually decided it wasn't worth getting hung up on since the lights are basically identical and it doesn't really matter if it's a special alteration of an Executive or a continuation of a previously existing model; it's all in how you view it. And since the revised programming that you refer to as being indicative of the Exec/Tac models is found even on at least some that predate those names, there's even less (none at all) difference between a wwCn and a wwCE (or the more cumbersome wwCEn, since it gets confusing to the uninitiated if we start referring to a special narrow model as a CE, in contradiction to the main descriptions on the site; yet another naming issue to keep in mind).

I considered removing that wwCE option from my listing entirely (and I probably should), but I kind of wanted to leave the issue open for further discussion, like this. It's a tricky business, so I'd like feedback if I misstep. What do you think? Are the naming conventions I've come up with acceptable? I've tried to keep them as short, clear, precise, and consistent as possible, without stepping on old NT-EDC designations or getting ridiculously pedantic like the designations generated by the Ra custom program, but maybe I've missed something. How would you designate the ww models, as I have or another way?




Strauss said:


> I believe my warmie that I have might have been the first one made(excluding any proto's Henry may have had). I ordered mine directly from Ra in the beginning of December 08, and received it on Jan 9 2009. I have been wondering if mine really is the first of it's kind, something I could possibly verify by asking Henry. My paperwork that came with my order called mine "Ra custom, 100 lumen", nothing more


I think you were the first to register here, for what that's worth. It's at least one of the very earliest.




callmaster said:


> I thought the 100 lumen warm white was only available as a narrow beam version.
> 
> So the CE version would also be a narrow beam.


That's correct, for now at least. If that changes (and it certainly could easily enough if the warm SSC were used), maybe then will be the time for the wwCE designation to be put into use. In that case, there wouldn't be the issue of needing an "n" tacked on the end to keep things clear, or of having the same exact light in existence from an earlier period under a different name.




faco said:


> Here we go, I hope its in the right format, I tried my best
> 
> faco.......................120EDCE......#6744


Yep, you nailed it perfectly! :thumbsup:


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 31, 2009)

Woo my first Ra!

It's... unique...and somehow not what I was expecting (amazing given all the pics and Ra Ra Ra going on at the moment!) I'm still formulating my first impressions but I think I like it...

mwaldron...................140CT........#7362


----------



## callmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> Woo my first Ra!
> 
> It's... unique...and somehow not what I was expecting (amazing given all the pics and Ra Ra Ra going on at the moment!) I'm still formulating my first impressions but I think I like it...
> 
> mwaldron...................140CT........#7362



It'll grow on you! Believe me.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

callmaster said:


> It'll grow on you! Believe me.



+1 on that! It WILL impress you, trust me. I was skeptical, now I'm a believer.:bow:


----------



## Ritch (Apr 1, 2009)

Ritch...................140CE........#8450 (Exec. w/narrow-spot, raised button)

(Custom Executive with narrower beam and raised button)


----------



## BRO (Apr 1, 2009)

BRO (Big Red One).............140CE....#8366

It is not a custom. but it is special!


----------



## Ritch (Apr 2, 2009)

BRO said:


> BRO (Big Red One).............140CE....#8366
> 
> It is not a custom. but it is special!


 
Please define "special" 

> richard


----------



## BRO (Apr 2, 2009)

Ritch said:


> Please define "special"
> 
> > richard


 
Special as in; "there may be others like it, but this one is mine". I get a very confident feeling while I hold and use this light. I have not had it long enogh to testify to its long term reliability. However, based on holding it, using it, research, CPF testimonials and reading the last three paragraphs on the home page of the RA Systems, Inc. I believe, therefore I am in good hands when it comes to the quality of this product. It is easy to operate or you can custom the system to varying degrees of self enjoyment/ mission driven necessities. Like I said, this one is special


----------



## briteflite (Apr 2, 2009)

briteflite ... 140 CE ... #8612 

Best light in my collection! I bought it to have a bulletproof EDC for my outdoor adventures. Only had it for a week or so and still getting used to the clicky sequences. Sometimes I activate the High setting when I don't intend to but I will figure it out. The beam is just right combination of throw and spill for my needs. Now thinking about ordering a 170 (or 200?) .. not that I need any more lights, but you know how this flashaholic thing goes ...


----------



## Ritch (Apr 3, 2009)

BRO said:


> Special as in; "there may be others like it, but this one is mine". I get a very confident feeling while I hold and use this light. I have not had it long enogh to testify to its long term reliability. However, based on holding it, using it, research, CPF testimonials and reading the last three paragraphs on the home page of the RA Systems, Inc. I believe, therefore I am in good hands when it comes to the quality of this product. It is easy to operate or you can custom the system to varying degrees of self enjoyment/ mission driven necessities. Like I said, this one is special


 
You're right, with this in mind, each RA is special :thumbsup:


----------



## wadus (Apr 3, 2009)

wadus...................140CE........#8360

Already loving this thing and I've only had it maybe an hour... it's not even dark outside yet!


----------



## jefft (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I guess I get to join the club.

jefft......140CE........#8615

Great light. This will be replacing my Milky-modded HDS EDC60. Ugliest clip in the world, though.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 7, 2009)

sygyzy ..... 120EDCE .... #6970


----------



## gadgetnerd (Apr 9, 2009)

gadgetnerd...................140Cn........#5269

Just gotta get the firmware fixed so the locator flash works and then it'll be the perfect torch.

Trying to think of reasons not to get a WW...


----------



## Nocam (Apr 9, 2009)

hey all, here's mine

Nocam.......................120EDCT......#6550


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 9, 2009)

Just arrived...

Frenchyled.............170cn (Cc170nCtsSFE)........#7730 (Executive, Silver TI Bezel, Silver Clip)


----------



## Rverdi (Apr 9, 2009)

rverdi...................120edce.............6898

Stock other than a Novatac pocket clip


----------



## Emscherpirat (Apr 14, 2009)

After two weeks of long long waiting (German Mail had enough space to store my parcel for several days instead of delivering it. :sleepy

I ordered it at Flashaholics UK and Antony told me its has already the new firmware.

Emscherpirat...................140CN........#5689


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 15, 2009)

briteflite said:


> Best light in my collection!


I think these are the best lights in a lot of people's collections, once any little bugs are worked out. 





gadgetnerd said:


> gadgetnerd...................140Cn........#5269
> 
> Just gotta get the firmware fixed so the locator flash works and then it'll be the perfect torch.
> 
> Trying to think of reasons not to get a WW...


Gadgetnerd, my friend, I'm glad to finally see you joining us here. Sorry you didn't get a perfect one though, especially with the distance it will have to cover for a repair. As for the WW... the tint is mighty nice... and you can save on shipping by having it sent along with your warranty return.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Apr 16, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Gadgetnerd, my friend, I'm glad to finally see you joining us here. Sorry you didn't get a perfect one though, especially with the distance it will have to cover for a repair. As for the WW... the tint is mighty nice... and you can save on shipping by having it sent along with your warranty return.



Thanks SaturnNyne. I wish I'd thought about the shipping idea before I sent my clicky back today....

Re tint, I am blown away by the creamy white tint of the Cn. My Twisty 85Tr has a slightly violet tint (which I actually like) and I was expecting the same from the Cn. 

All this talk of the Twisty reminds me to go and get it out of the drawer for regular use while the Clicky is on holiday


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 17, 2009)

gadgetnerd said:


> Thanks SaturnNyne. I wish I'd thought about the shipping idea before I sent my clicky back today....
> 
> Re tint, I am blown away by the creamy white tint of the Cn. My Twisty 85Tr has a slightly violet tint (which I actually like) and I was expecting the same from the Cn.
> 
> All this talk of the Twisty reminds me to go and get it out of the drawer for regular use while the Clicky is on holiday


If you just sent yours back for repair today and decide now that you want a ww, what's the problem? Just email Henry and tell him you want another light sent back with your returned light. That's what I did with my wwCT.

Glad you still have a Twisty around. I've got your old 70Tr right here, though it hasn't seen too much use since I got the pair of Clickies.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Apr 17, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> If you just sent yours back for repair today and decide now that you want a ww, what's the problem? Just email Henry and tell him you want another light sent back with your returned light. That's what I did with my wwCT.
> 
> Glad you still have a Twisty around. I've got your old 70Tr right here, though it hasn't seen too much use since I got the pair of Clickies.



SaturnNyne, you make a compelling argument...but I reckon I'll just resist the temptation for the time being. 

I'm glad the 70Tr is in a good home, even if it doesn't flex its muscles much. I really love the twisty, the toughness and simplicity is compelling. The really tight hotspot makes it seem brighter than it actually is, and the throw is fantastic. The low red is surprisingly useful even if the beam shape is terrible. Sorry for wandering off topic on a clicky thread!


----------



## BRO (Apr 25, 2009)

BRO.....170 CT.........#7384

MY new all black beauty!


----------



## Mobenzowner (Apr 25, 2009)

mobenzowner...........120EDCE........#8029

The fit and finnish on this one is very nice, with pretty nice anodizing as well. This is probably my favorite lite so far..


----------



## fairway1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Fairway1...................170cn........#8581


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 27, 2009)

Dead_Nuts..................200Cn........#8451 (Tact. w/ Crenulated SS bezel and raised button)


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 27, 2009)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Dead_Nuts..................200Cn........#8451 (Tact. w/ Crenulated SS bezel and raised button)



Nice score!


----------



## callmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

Callmaster..................200Cn........#8727


----------



## 270winchester (May 1, 2009)

Ra 140CT, #742x


----------



## GTP (May 2, 2009)

GTP........170Cn..........#7164 Crenelated black titanium bezel, flush button


----------



## jimmy1970 (May 6, 2009)

Jimmy1970................Clicky 140Cn.........#5595
Previously owned by TITAN.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 7, 2009)

140C-GT #6107 has been upgraded at the Milky Labs with a high CRI 93 Seoul emitter. :devil:


----------



## fairway1 (May 7, 2009)

Fairway1...................140cgt........#5667


----------



## Lumenz (May 8, 2009)

I just got my Ra Clicky! Here is the pertinent info.

Lumenz.....................140E.........#6767


----------



## civic77 (May 12, 2009)

Civic77. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Ra140CT. . . . . #7283

By the way does anyone know if the Nitecore EX10 clips fit on the Ra Clicky? I like the titanium clips but can't afford/justify the price. I think the Nitecore clips look really sharp.


----------



## oldpal (May 12, 2009)

civic77 said:


> Civic77. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Ra140CT. . . . . #7283
> 
> By the way does anyone know if the Nitecore EX10 clips fit on the Ra Clicky? I like the titanium clips but can't afford/justify the price. I think the Nitecore clips look really sharp.



Nope, the lights have different hole spacings.

Hugh


----------



## paintballdad (May 12, 2009)

Had to have a Clicky after picking up a Twisty. It's pretty much just like my 85P. Henry sure knows how to design a flashlight . I'm really digging these Ra Lights. 

paintballdad...............120EDCE......#6934


----------



## hurricane (May 13, 2009)

hurricane ............................... 140ct ..............#7285


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 18, 2009)

Well, second hand it may be but none the lesser for that - I have a Clicky.

Previously owned by andyross.

Nyctophiliac........................ 140CGT..........................S/N 5673

Arrived safe and well at 11:31 AM on this day. 

It's a keeper.

Just can't decide with clip or not!


----------



## lrp (May 20, 2009)

lrp.......RA 120E....#6969


----------



## daberti (May 21, 2009)

Here I'm with my RA Clicky Executive 140 wide spot #8481


----------



## Jimbo-Coolie (May 23, 2009)

Jimbo-Coolie; EDC120E; S/N 7017. Like it alot, my first light with a user interface. Next purchase is gonna be an led drop in for my old sf 6p that has been sitting in a drawer with a burnt out bulb.


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2009)

Rob ............................... Cc170nCsbBFE ..............#7389


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 23, 2009)

Jimbo-Coolie said:


> Jimbo-Coolie; EDC120E; S/N 7017. Like it alot, my first light with a user interface. Next purchase is gonna be an led drop in for my old sf 6p that has been sitting in a drawer with a burnt out bulb.



Excellent choice Jimbo!!!


----------



## Willieboy (May 26, 2009)

Number 8579 arrived today. It's quite a little torch....another of those, "don't look directly at the beam" lights.

I opted for a custom which, in effect, is the tactical 140 lumens unit with the stainless steel bezel. The SS would be less apt to ding I reasoned.

Willieboy.............140 lumens.........# 8579


----------



## gsxrac (May 26, 2009)

gsxrac................140Ct..........#7449

Just got her today and shes perfect (without the clip @ least)


----------



## fairway1 (May 26, 2009)

Picked another one up.

Fairway1...................EDCE........8073

from Strauss.


----------



## fltundra (May 27, 2009)

Cc140wCssBFE...................#8452


----------



## Spypro (Jun 4, 2009)

Spypro...................120EDCE........#6792


----------



## andyft21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Andyft21 ........140c ...........5910


----------



## safd (Jun 4, 2009)

Just got my 140GT,#8463.
love it
ben


----------



## Mike D (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike D.... 140 CGT....#6105, and 120 EDCT....#6586


----------



## gsm (Jun 6, 2009)

170CN no numbers . I ordered with smooth bezel , is this normal? light has no markings. gsm


----------



## prime77 (Jun 9, 2009)

Almost forgot about this thread.

Prime77...................120EDCT........#6632


----------



## AILL (Jun 9, 2009)

AILL.......................140Cn........#5271

purchased recently on MP

Andreas


----------



## callmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Is the list still being maintained?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 11, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Is the list still being maintained?


A good question! I've actually been keeping an eye on it all along and gathered up all the new submissions a few days ago, got them properly formatted, but I haven't yet found the time to go through them all and update the total numbers, so I haven't been able to update. I'm actually shooting for later tonight, but I can't guarantee it. With that in mind, does anyone really find any value in the running totals, especially now that there are so many different varieties? I like them, but if not, I could just eliminate them and reduce the time involved in updating dramatically.




prime77 said:


> Almost forgot about this thread.


Same here...  Almost.


----------



## dagored (Jun 11, 2009)

dagored...............140Cn.............SN-5989
Bought from Goatee 6/06/09


----------



## mwaldron (Jun 11, 2009)

I liked the Passaround clicky so much I bought it. 

Enzo Morocioli.............100wwCn......#6012
-- is now--
mwaldron...................100wwCn......#6012

Now with new improved tailcap too!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, the list is finally all updated, sorry about the delay. 

To be honest, the wait was caused by a combination of distraction from other things and insufficient enthusiasm to overcome that distraction. As much as I love my Clickies (they're my EDCs and the only lights I use most days), my enthusiasm for them has been hurt by the constant build quality issues I've had with them. The initial flickering was fixed with a firmware update, but my two lights have had three switches so far and all of them have become intermittent and difficult to activate over time. Pretty soon, hopefully before they become truly unusable like my first one, I'll have to again send these back and get my fourth and fifth tails, and hopefully my last. Also, my current flat switch has the issue with registering a click when it's screwed all the way down, I think due to inadequate ano isolation in the signal wire trough. This is only really irritating because if it's not unscrewed quite far enough it will turn on from the lateral pressure of clipping it in a pocket. I originally got excited about these lights because I expected them to be perfected versions of the light I already had and liked, but instead I've just traded one kind of issue for a variety of others, and spent a ton doing it. They're still fantastic lights, I'm glad I have them, and I think the overall design is the best on the market, but the dodgy implementation of it has kept me from really getting attached to them like I did with my nearly perfect B42 of a few years ago. :sigh: But enough of my gripes and excuses....





Rob said:


> Rob ............................... Cc170nCsbBFE ..............#7389





fltundra said:


> Cc140wCssBFE...................#8452


Ha, let me just get my decoder ring... 
Seriously though, if anyone would like to go to the trouble of including the full manufacturer's code for their custom build, go ahead and I'll put it in the notes on the end.





Mike D said:


> Mike D.... 140 CGT....#6105


Just to verify, this number is correct and you purchased this light from dtsoll? I've made the change, but I want to make sure it's not a different light with a typo in the serial.





gsm said:


> 170CN no numbers . I ordered with smooth bezel , is this normal? light has no markings.


You're the first I know of with a smooth bezel, so if that's how yours is, that's how I assume they all must be. It makes sense though, since they're sold as an accessory and add-on, rather than regular production. Since you have no serial, it makes placing you in the list rather tricky. I can't put you at the top of the list because that would put you in the first group that was sent to Japan, and the light isn't actually one of those. I don't want to just keep it at the end since that would suggest it's the latest, which eventually won't be true. Instead, I've stuck you on the end for now, since that's around where it would be, and will continue adding later numbers after it; this should give the closest approximation of how it would have been. Not that anyone cares of course, I'm overthinking it.





mwaldron said:


> I liked the Passaround clicky so much I bought it.
> 
> Enzo Morocioli.............100wwCn......#6012
> -- is now--
> ...


I was wondering when this would show up, Enzo told me he sold it. From what I hear, he received a new tail from HDS, put it on the light, and sent it out that same day; but the new tail has no gripping holes in the cap and might have a slightly better action to it. Can you give any comments on the difference between the designs, since you've used the old and new?


----------



## mwaldron (Jun 12, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> I was wondering when this would show up, Enzo told me he sold it. From what I hear, he received a new tail from HDS, put it on the light, and sent it out that same day; but the new tail has no gripping holes in the cap and might have a slightly better action to it. Can you give any comments on the difference between the designs, since you've used the old and new?



Certainly. 

The new tail cap (threaded) has flawless anodizing, and a solid feel to the switch. I can't comment to any significant difference in switch feel, it feels about the same as my memory of the old (press-fit) tail cap, and a bit stiffer than the tail (press-fit) on my 140 that Henry replaced for me in May. 

As you noted there are no gripping holes in the new tail cap. 

The new tail cap disassembles into 2 sections. The smaller section contains the switching mechanism, the larger is the tube. Both sections are o-ring sealed.

This new tail cap appears to always have the bubble in the tail cap switch cover. When I received the package from Enzo on Monday I took it apart, cleaned it and applied NyoGel to the threads. When I reassembled it I was careful to keep the cap pushed all the way in when reassembling, and there was still a bump. Now, several days later, there is still a bump and the light is unsteady when tail standing. It won't fall over without help, but it's about a 5-10 degree tilt and it does not appear to be going away. It is possible that my NyoGel application sealed it up particularly airtight. 

I also want to state that Enzo didn't ship me a filthy light or anything, it was perfect as received. It's just my standard procedure to clean and re-lube all my lights when I get them. 

-Mike


----------



## phoenix.stu (Jun 13, 2009)

Just got mine a few days ago.  

phoenix.stu.....................140E.........#8543


----------



## Mike D (Jun 13, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Ok, the list is finally all updated, sorry about the delay.
> 
> Just to verify, this number is correct and you purchased this light from dtsoll? I've made the change, but I want to make sure it's not a different light with a typo in the serial.


 
The # is correct, but I didn't buy it from dtsoll. I bought it from camaro09.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 18, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> The new tail cap (threaded) has flawless anodizing, and a solid feel to the switch. I can't comment to any significant difference in switch feel, it feels about the same as my memory of the old (press-fit) tail cap, and a bit stiffer than the tail (press-fit) on my 140 that Henry replaced for me in May.
> 
> As you noted there are no gripping holes in the new tail cap.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mike. I'm definitely gonna have to get me one of those now! I hadn't heard that they'd reverted back to the old threaded design, that's very encouraging since those old models worked so well. I really hope this means these tails will now be as reliable as the EDC's seemed to be, the flaky switch is one of the last things holding me back from really being happy with the Clickies.

I've had two flat tails now, one of the very first and one from around when the 120s came out. The first had a bubble that created a slight wobble, the second sits flat. If your new one wobbles, it could be another change in design or it might just mean that there is and has always been a lot of variance in this department. Guess we'll have to keep an eye on the reports.




Mike D said:


> The # is correct, but I didn't buy it from dtsoll. I bought it from camaro09.


Ah, an unreported sale. Thank you for bringing me up to speed, I've noted the info.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 19, 2009)

Tactical Ra Clicky Executive Cc140nCssSFT #8535.


----------



## dagored (Jun 19, 2009)

dagored . . . . . .120 EDC . . . . . #6977

Bought from Ralls - 6/15/09


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jun 21, 2009)

Henk_Lu..........170Cn.......#7136.........Custom, Executive, black titanium bezel : Cc170nCtbBFE

I don't undersstand the "low" serial number, but I don't know if there is a system behind it or not...


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Tactical Ra Clicky Executive Cc140nCssSFT #8535.


Both tactical and executive? Quite a trick! (It's a tactical, due to the programming.)




dagored said:


> dagored . . . . . .120 EDC . . . . . #6977


I assume this is an Executive? That's what I put you down as.




Henk_Lu said:


> #7136
> I don't undersstand the "low" serial number, but I don't know if there is a system behind it or not...


It's not too dramatically low, probably just luck of the draw. I know they don't bother to send them out in order, and it's possible that they're numbered in order, dropped into a box, and then taken out in reverse order, leading to reversing serials until moving on to next batch. Don't know, there may be virtually no system at all, as you say.


----------



## daberti (Jun 21, 2009)

Ra Clicky Exec Custom 170 Narrow SS Flush #8659


----------



## CaNo (Jun 22, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Both tactical and executive? Quite a trick! (It's a tactical, due to the programming.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes! haha I want the high first when i turn it, a strobe, and also a narrower beam. But I find the design of the executive's bezel far more attractive than the tactical's so i customized it and that was the end result! haha 

I understand your point and I would consider it a tactical performance wise. But from outer appearance it is the Executive design. (SS Bezel w/ flushed clicky)

Hybrid?  lol


----------



## super-61- (Jun 23, 2009)

super-61-. . . . . . Ra Clicky 140CN . . . . . . #5643


----------



## mikes1 (Jun 26, 2009)

mikes1...........170cn...........#9243

Executive, black stainless bezel, black clip

Just had to try the latest version, needless to say its superb
Thanks Henry
SaturnNyne Keep up the good work!

Mike


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 27, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I find the design of the executive's bezel far more attractive than the tactical's so i customized it and that was the end result! haha
> 
> I understand your point and I would consider it a tactical performance wise. But from outer appearance it is the Executive design. (SS Bezel w/ flushed clicky)


The various Clicky combinations have gotten so extensive and confusing that what model you refer to your light as can sometimes become a matter of individual point of view. I don't think any other model of light has this issue. But it's not a big deal... unless you're trying to keep track of them all.  Anyway, when the new models came out, I established that the style of programming would be the deciding factor, since it's a set characteristic of that light and cannot be switched out by the user like a bezel, clip, or tail can be. So for the purposes of this list I've listed you as a CT, but if you choose to focus on its physical appearance and call it an Executive with tactical programming, I can't really say that's entirely wrong. Enjoy it, whatever it is!





mikes1 said:


> Just had to try the latest version, needless to say its superb
> Thanks Henry
> SaturnNyne Keep up the good work!


I'll try! :thumbsup: And, you know, if it's the latest from Henry that you're after, you could also get a....  So many choices these days.



And, for anyone keeping track, I'd like to note that I'm now very happy with my Clickies! I just received the new version switches and they've fixed the problems I was having. These new switches are fantastic so far, they feel just right and work perfectly. As a nice bonus, they're even quieter than the older ones I had. Only problem is that my flat switch will no longer tailstand—at all—without a little help and some careful balancing. That's disappointing, but the convexity that causes it contributes to making it one of the best buttons I've ever used on any light, so I'm actually ok with this sacrifice. I've also got one of the new smooth bezels on my Cgt and I'm really liking the more elegant, somewhat EDC-throwback look.


I wonder how much longer before this thread gets shut down and restarted? It's already over the limit that's usually imposed, but maybe they'll let us be since it doesn't grow too quickly. That'd be nice, I don't like having things divided up all over the forum. I'll bet that jinxes it.


----------



## sorgun (Jun 28, 2009)

sorgun.....................170Cn........#9335 (Cc170nCsbBFE, black st.bezel+clip, flush button, executive)

Gunnar


----------



## Sweeperdk (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweeperdk...................140CE........#8429

Am really considering purchasing a battery compartment with a raised button.


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jul 10, 2009)

mendhammarsh..............170n..............7297 (CC170nCsbBRT)


----------



## AILL (Jul 11, 2009)

Goatee : )>................140Cgt.......#6006

is now

AILL.......................140Cgt.......#6006

TX

Andreas


----------



## Aepoc (Jul 16, 2009)

Warm White Tactical *SN: 7156 *

Blacked Out!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jul 21, 2009)

Aepoc said:


> Warm White Tactical *SN: 7156 *


:thumbsup: As far as I know, that makes you only the second, after me, to order a warm one with tactical interface! Funny that you got an older serial though.


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

On 7-22-2009, I received my Clicky!!
Theatre Booth Guy.............100ww...........#9313
The official light model is: Cc100nwwCsbBFE. Black clip and screws, black stainless bezel, nipply "flush" switch.
I have turned on the locator flash and forced the light to turn on the the lowest level (set to the lowest low to preserve night vision). A double click from the lowest low gets a 1.1 lumen followed by 13 lumen with another double click. Maximum and highest high are left as delivered. When delivered, I will be changing the window (lens) for a FlashlightLens version with diffusion film on the inside.
Why the low levels and diffusion? I mostly use the light at very close to medium distances (rarely beyond 20 feet) and find this set of options to work best for me. The super low low that Henry provides is one of the major factors that keep me using his lights daily and as my exclusive edc. As an picky (a#al retentive) person, I really appreciate the attention to detail that Henry/HDS/Ra provides!!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard, TBG! I'm always happy to see another WW join the club.


Theatre Booth Guy said:


> nipply "flush" switch.


I guess that's a pretty good description of the new (non-)flush switches. I got one last month and have been mostly happy with it. It no longer tailstands at all, but the activation is so good that I don't mind.




Theatre Booth Guy said:


> The super low low that Henry provides is one of the major factors that keep me using his lights daily and as my exclusive edc. As an picky (a#al retentive) person, I really appreciate the attention to detail that Henry/HDS/Ra provides!!


Same here. I have a lot of good lights, but I just can't use anything else as my main carry, nothing else does everything I want. That ultra-low ability and extreme dynamic range are unmatched by any other light I've seen, and then the menu features, top notch ruggedness, efficiency, and perfect beams are just a nice bonus! I love my HDSes.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 23, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Welcome aboard, TBG! I'm always happy to see another WW join the club.
> 
> I guess that's a pretty good description of the new (non-)flush switches. I got one last month and have been mostly happy with it. It no longer tailstands at all, but the activation is so good that I don't mind.
> 
> ...


+1
No other light is just so complete....
My clicky is also my exclusive EDC.

James....


----------



## DM51 (Jul 29, 2009)

Continued...


----------

